# The Schools Cannot Be Saved....They Must Be Destroyed



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._



1.The infection runs too deeply. The amount of damaging curriculum, bureaucracy, and political leaning cannot be incised, and the system remain.* It must be re-built* from the top down, the bottom up, and both sides as well. *If any true Americans wish to have children that respect them, love their country, and continue to be recognizable as their own offspring, then they need to opt for carefully chosen private education, or home schooling.*

Nor do I have the slightest faith that any such will be done. We will simply continue to bask in the afterglow of a once great nation.


2. This is mandated government schooling throughout our once-free nation:

“…the Wake County Public School System, which serves the greater Raleigh, North Carolina area, held an equity-themed teachers’ conference with sessions on “whiteness,” “microaggressions,” “racial mapping,” and “disrupting texts,” encouraging educators to form “equity teams” in schools and push the new party line: “antiracism.” …began with a “land acknowledgement,” a ritual recognition suggesting that white North Carolinians are colonizers on stolen Native American land….claimed that “(white) cultural values” include “denial,” “fear,” “blame,” “control,” “punishment,” “scarcity,” and “one-dimensional thinking.” Parents, according to the teachers, should be considered an impediment to social justice. When one teacher asked, “How do you deal with parent pushback?” the answer was clear: ignore parental concerns and push the ideology of antiracism directly to students.” 








						Critical Race Theory in Wake County, NC Schools | City Journal
					

North Carolina’s largest school district launches a campaign against “whiteness in educational spaces.”




					www.city-journal.org
				








3. “ Through the late 60's, *City College* (of New York City) was justifiably *known* as the "proletarian *Harvard*" so high were its admissions standards, so challenging its curriculum and so prestigious its degrees. Hunter, Brooklyn and Queens *Colleges* were similarly prestigious.
CUNY Was Known as 'Proletarian Harvard' - The New York ...

 Take a look at the current result of American students compared to the rest of the world’s students today:

*“U.S. Students Show No Improvement in Math, Reading, Science on International Exam *Most troubling among the results was that *an international performance gap in education is widening.*
"Scores have flatlined for a decade. Worse yet, scores for our most vulnerable students continue to decline. We are being outpaced not only by our global competitors like China and Russia, but also by countries like Estonia, Finland and Canada." https://www.usnews.com/news/educati...in-math-reading-science-on-international-exam



4. Just as Democrats/Communists yearn for a ‘worker’s paradise,’* I yearn for a ‘scholar’s paradise,’* and nothing could be further from that dream than government schooling. There are things that could and must be changed in a new school system, and using the 'woke' terminology.....a school system that must be "re-imagined."



5. “In the 1950s, when the United States was considered the top rung of the world, *only the students who were academically inclined were encouraged (sometimes threatened) to go to college.*
Students who weren’t well suited for college gravitated toward* careers in trades and other careers where a college education isn’t essential.* That was the perceptive way of doing things, and it worked pretty well.

At some point, someone got the bright idea that “every kid should go to college.” I know Bill Clinton said it.
Now, this is important; from a psychological standpoint it should be noted that he did NOT say “Every kid should HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY to go to college.” This implies a choice.

But what he said implies that the choice has just been removed.” 
What is wrong with American high schools? | The Liberty Loft



Remember....choice, freedom, these are not part of the Democrat vocabulary.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2021)

God forbid all kids have is “Home Skool”

Look at me, I is a Teecher!


----------



## Tax Man (Mar 19, 2021)

I would have my children go to public schools as they are still great institutions of learning.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 19, 2021)

Look at me, I can't read or write but I got an A in the art of toilet paper removal...

A mother is calling for the termination of a kindergarten teacher after her child says he was forced to dig in the toilet with his bare hands.








						Mom: Teacher forced 5-year-old to dig in toilet
					

According to the school district, the teacher has been placed on administrative leave while the situation is being investigated.




					www.wlbt.com


----------



## TheParser (Mar 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the public school system is in tatters.

In New York City, some elite high schools are now rejecting some Asian applicants in order to make room for some students from two certain ethnicities who cannot pass the written entrance exam.

Discipline no longer exists in urban public schools because President Obama's administration felt that two certain ethnicities were being singled out for suspensions, so it forbade suspensions for "defiance." 

And now public schools are being forced to teach students how evil the rapidly declining majority ethnicity is.

We all had high hopes that the reforms in the 1960s would result in a more harmonious society.

Boy! Were we mistaken!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> I would have my children go to public schools as they are still great institutions of learning.




Comparable to your educational level, of course.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

TheParser said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> ...





Under our Progressive Democrat mayor, we are doing away with the five tested schools.

Exceptionalism will no longer be allowed.


----------



## surada (Mar 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > I would have my children go to public schools as they are still great institutions of learning.
> ...



Do you work?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...





Why is that your business, dunce?


----------



## TheParser (Mar 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



What terrible news.

If we are talking about the same schools, those elite high schools have taught generations of brilliant students, including children of Jewish immigrants in earlier decades.


----------



## surada (Mar 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Just curious about your superior education and your mocking everyone constantly. Are you doing something grand and constructive with your life or are you retired?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

surada said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...





How about you concentrate on the fact that my posts are linked, sourced, and documented, and always 100% true, accurate and correct.


And if you object to my mocking you.......


.....please believe me.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're already destroying themselves, rapidly.  All we need to do is wait.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

6. *Why is it so important that everyone go to college?*
For the simple reason that employers have been denied the right to give mental ability tests to prospective employees…..and having a piece of paper,* a diploma from a college, was the only way to make any judgment for employment.*



Remember this?

“…Judge Robert F. Peckham and his landmark 1979 ruling. Peckham had barred California public schools from using standardized IQ tests for determining whether academically struggling black students should be placed in special classes for the mildly mentally retarded. Siding with black parents and others who sought to stop the practice, Peckham found that the commonly used tests were racially and culturally biased and resulted in large numbers of blacks being wrongly labeled as retarded and consigned to “dead-end” programs.”
Court Ban on IQ Tests for Blacks Sparks Parents' Suit : Education: Plaintiffs say the ruling discriminates against minority students. Others contend it protects them from testing that is racially and culturally biased.



“…EEOC Guidelines in the USA.
What does _job relevant_ mean? The employer must have *data *showing what the requisite job knowledge, skills and abilities are for each position where an assessment device is being used to make hiring decisions. So it means that the assessment device must measure the specific knowledge domain, the specific skills and specific abilities for _each_ job. The employer must also demonstrate that people who perform better on said assessment device (i.e., higher scores) are the ones who are better employees. In summary, there needs to be a demonstrated statistical relationship between scores on the test and measures of performance on the job…

While measures of general intelligence have consistently shown that higher performers are more successful in many jobs, an employer might be hard pressed to demonstrate that a test of intelligence is _job relevant_ (it might be, but the employer, if sued, would need significant data to show it!). In decades past, *many employers were indeed using tests that were effectively proxy measures of general intelligence and they were sued in federal court for what is known as adverse impact (which in a nutshell means biased…don’t want to clutter up this answer with a lot of legal terminology). Hence, the EEOC Regulations which have evolved since the late 1970’s!”*
Are companies allowed to use IQ tests to evaluate employees? - Quora



If you don't wanna be sued by an applicant who didn't get the job, just say you need a college degree.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> ...





But it's a race to see if they can destroy the country first.


We waited too long already.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

TheParser said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...




My heart breaks for those parents who put everything into education.


*"So what accounts for the poverty-defying trajectory of the Fujianese kids? 
The answer is fourfold. 


First is a cultural trait that has become a cliché in the model-minority discussion: a zealous focus on education. .... education for the next generation is close to a religion..... One recent college graduate, now a public school math teacher, told me that his mother would wake him at 5 AM to go over math problems—when he was in the first and second grade. ..
.... one kindergartner’s mother said, in faltering English: “My son must go Harvard.”


a. No matter how poor they are, parents find a way to get their fourth- or fifth-graders into test-prep classes. WNYC found one Sunset Park family who put aside $5,000 for classes for their three sons out of a yearly household income of just $26,000. 
Brooklyn's Chinese Pioneers by Kay S. Hymowitz, City Journal Spring 2014

b. ....Chinese kids had the longest commutes to high school. Most parents would be uneasy about an hour-and-a-half trip every day from the middle of Brooklyn, say, to Bronx Science. Kasinitz found that Latino parents, in particular, like to keep their high schoolers close to home. 
Chinese parents weren’t deterred by distance—or by much else.








The second reason for upward mobility among the Sunset Park Chinese is that they still believe in that troubled idea: the American dream. .... they maintain that they have been discriminated against, and they tell their children to expect discrimination as well.... Tales of school bullying are commonplace....[as in the murder recounted in the OP]

America remains the Golden Mountain, .... not just looking for jobs; they want to live the dream, which they see as owning their homes, being their own bosses, and sending their kids to top schools. Upward mobility isn’t just personal for these immigrants; it is familial and multigenerational.







...they have their own way of creating intense family ties and obligations—and that thick community is another explanation for Fujianese success. 
Couples frequently share living space with their children’s grandparents, aunts, uncles, and cousins. Children aren’t expected to follow their passions or explore their individual talents. .... they learn to equate their destiny with their family’s destiny. Parents work for their kids and extended kin; the kids work—go to school, do their homework—for their parents and extended kin."
Ibid.*


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The future leaders and achievers in this country are not attending public schools.  The public schools are for the children of poor Democrats, who really have no chance anyway.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...





Did you see post #16?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

7. “And surprise!-another ability effect of this push to “try to get every kid to go to college” is that to make it even somewhat possible, *standards had to be lowered. 
And lowered. 
And lowered again.

*College standards had to be dropped so that kids who didn’t want to go, or belong in college but were talked into it, had some chance of passing their classes. *That lowers the quality of a college education for everyone *and makes our college graduates less capable than they once were to compete with the rest of the world and to not only compete but dominate. The USA absolutely was dominating in the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s and now we aren’t.” 
What is wrong with American high schools? | The Liberty Loft


It is evident in so very many of the posts we see on the board.



8. “*The Dumbest Generation”*

“To Mark Bauerlein, a professor of English at Emory University, the present is a good time to be young only if you don't mind a tendency toward *empty-headedness.* In "The Dumbest Generation," he argues that cultural and technological forces, far from opening up an exciting new world of learning and thinking, have conspired to create* a level of public ignorance so high as to threaten our democracy.*

Mr. Bauerlein contrasts such "evidence-lite enthusiasm" for digital technologies with a weightier learning tradition. He *eulogizes New York's City College in the mid-20th century, a book-centered, debate-fostering place where a generation of intellectuals rejected the "sovereignty of youth" in favor of the concerted study of canonical texts and big ideas."*
From Bookshelf- book review in the May 13, 2008 Wall Street Journal



Education......Rest In Peace


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 19, 2021)

9. *“….discipline is almost nonexistent today in American high schools.*

The administrators have taken away all authority from the teachers to keep their students in line and maintain order in the classroom (something about self-esteem, which seems to be getting confused with self-respect).
The kids run wild *without any real consequences*-well, not yet, anyway.

They can blatantly disrespect the teachers (my mom watched a kid tear up his French book in class-no one would do anything) and get away with it.
*They can make it impossible for the other kids in the class to learn and these trouble makers get away with it.”* What is wrong with American high schools? | The Liberty Loft

Thanks to Democrat control of the school system.



10. To make certain that more learning goes on in government school,* the Democrats under Hussein threatened schools with ‘racism’ charges if more minorities were disciplined than white or Asian students*…..no matter what the student did! 
They called it *the ‘Promise Program.’* 

Guess what happened. “In Tampa Bay, Fla., 66% of teachers said that the new policy did not make schools more orderly. In Santa Ana, Calif., as well, 66% of teachers said the new system was not working. In Denver, Colo., 75% of teachers said that the new system did not improve student behavior. In Madison, Wis., only 13% of teachers thought that discipline reform was having a positive effect. But in Baton Rouge, La., 60% of teachers said there was an increase in violence or violent threats from students, and in Syracuse, N.Y., two-thirds of teachers said they were worried about their safety at work.

…Marc Bruno, a teacher who got* kicked in the head by a student* said: “We have fights here almost every day.... The kids walk around and say, ‘We can’t get suspended — we don’t care what you say.’”…. schools have become less respectful, more disorderly places for millions of students. The bitter irony is that the effort to limit the “school-to-prison pipeline” has likely only increased its flow.

The Obama administration issued “guidance” coercing school districts to second-guess their teachers’ judgment on how to maintain discipline and order.  ….’ 








						Obama admin made schools more dangerous: Column
					

Trump can bring discipline back to schools and help students of color.



					www.usatoday.com
				






*No government school and no Democrats ……or all is lost.*


----------



## Tax Man (Mar 19, 2021)

As I helped some parents home school their children and I saw the results first hand from the meeting a lot of other parents who home schooled that the kids were no better off than the children who went to school.


----------



## d0gbreath (Mar 19, 2021)

The Irish Ram said:


> Look at me, I can't read or write but I got an A in the art of toilet paper removal...
> 
> A mother is calling for the termination of a kindergarten teacher after her child says he was forced to dig in the toilet with his bare hands.
> 
> ...


That was so wrong that I don't think that there's even a word for it.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2021)

Another 'obsessed with schools' thread.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you couldn't hack it.....................


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 19, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



Oh, STFU!  You know that is a lie!


----------



## initforme (Mar 20, 2021)

All the constant complainers don't go into schools and teach they just keep on complaining about them.   So we are waiting for you to show the nation how to fix things.   Get into the classrooms and teach.    The kids will surely sit perfectly still enthralled by your knowledge you impart.   They will be so excited to learn all that you have to contribute.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> As I helped some parents home school their children and I saw the results first hand from the meeting a lot of other parents who home schooled that the kids were no better off than the children who went to school.




It is difficult to tell whether you are more a moron, or more a liar.


Home-schooled students beat government schooled students by ever.....EVERY....metric.




Recent statistics from The College Board and the American College Testing Program (ACT) indicate that home schoolers are exceeding the national average test scores on both the SAT and the ACT college entrance exams. In 1999, the 2219 students who identified themselves as home schooled students on the SAT test, scored an average of 1083 (verbal 548, math 535), 67 points above the national average of 1016. A perfect SAT score is 1600. Also in 1999, 3616 home school students taking the ACT scored an average of 22.7, compared to the national average of 21, a perfect score being 36.


			http://hslda.org/docs/nche/000002/00000229.asp
		




Studies suggest that those who go on to college will outperform their peers.

Students coming from a home school graduated college at a higher rate than their peers—66.7 percent compared to 57.5 percent—and earned higher grade point averages along the way, according to a study that compared students at one doctoral university from 2004-2009.

They're also better socialized than most high school students, says Joe Kelly, an author and parenting expert who home-schooled his twin daughters.


			https://www.usnews.com/education/high-schools/articles/2012/06/01/home-schooled-teens-ripe-for-college
		




study ever completed.

*The Results*

Overall the study showed significant advances in homeschool academic achievement as well as revealing that issues such as student gender, parents’ education level, and family income had little bearing on the results of homeschooled students.


*National Average Percentile Scores**Subtest**Homeschool**Public School*Reading8950Language8450Math8450Science8650Social Studies8450Corea8850Compositeb8650a. Core is a combination of Reading, Language, and Math.
b. Composite is a combination of all subtests that the student took on the test.
Homeschooling is making great strides and hundreds of thousands of parents across America are showing every day what can be achieved when parents exercise their right to homeschool and make tremendous sacrifices to provide their children with the best education available.


 *Other Resources*




			http://www.hslda.org/docs/news/200908100.asp


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Another 'obsessed with schools' thread.





Shouldn't you be, as well?


Shutting  your eyes tightly isn't an adult response.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> ...





I'd be happy to compare my educational CV with yours......


....but you won't be.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

initforme said:


> All the constant complainers don't go into schools and teach they just keep on complaining about them.   So we are waiting for you to show the nation how to fix things.   Get into the classrooms and teach.    The kids will surely sit perfectly still enthralled by your knowledge you impart.   They will be so excited to learn all that you have to contribute.




My several home school groups all have volunteer teachers in schools we set up.

I did teaching in those as well.



Looks like you know as much about this issue as you do every other issue.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

11. *“…competent people find teaching to be a less desirable profession to enter.* Who would want to become a teacher when they know they will have no power to maintain order in the classroom? And that they are simultaneously on the hook for anything thSat may happen, ….” 
What is wrong with American high schools? | The Liberty Loft

*So, who becomes a teacher today?*

In addition to the political bias of government schools, there is the question about how educated those educators actually are.



“At many large universities with an undergraduate college of education, the education school is regarded by students and faculty alike as the weak link, sometimes something of an embarrassment. None of the top dozen or so universities in rankings compiled by magazines like US News or Forbes typically even has an undergraduate ed school, in contrast to lots of institutions among the lowest ranked universities that were originally "normal schools" that even now have large education colleges.

An important new study of literally thousands of teacher prep programs from the National Council on Teacher Quality (NCTQ) suggests the campus indictments of education schools are very justified.

* The students majoring in education are below average academically, with relatively low test scores and high school rank. They often have so-so preparation in the subject matter they are going to teach.*
Relatively weak students are given a non-rigorous course of study but earn very high grades.*”* *https://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2013/07/08/The-Alarming-Truth-About-Education-Majors*


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Another 'obsessed with schools' thread.
> ...



Of the two of us, I am the only one with eyes actually seeing what goes on inside the public schools you are so obsessed with. Your eyes merely glaze over at whatever you pulled up on Google again.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post P.C.  so accurate . Of course the liars will attack.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Let's check.
If.....when.....you can't find anything in the following that isn't true, it will be proof that you are willfully blind.


*1. "Third-Grade Teacher Has Students Write ‘Get Well’ Cards To Cop Killer Mumia Abu-Jamal *A third-grade teacher at a public school in New Jersey is under fire after she encouraged her students to write letters to notorious convicted cop killer Mumia Abu-Jamal, who recently fell ill in prison.

Marylin Zuniga teaches language arts and social studies at Forest Street School in Orange, N.J."

Third-Grade Teacher Has Students Write ‘Get Well’ Cards To Cop Killer Mumia Abu-Jamal



2. - School's Nation of Islam Handout Paints Founding Fathers as Racists


*"School's Nation of Islam Handout Paints Founding Fathers as Racists*
The teacher also told Sommer that her son was not supposed to take the Nation of Islam handout home. It was supposed to stay in the classroom. That bit of news caused her great alarm.
“The fact that students were cautioned against allowing their parents to see anything is deeply troubling,” West told me. “The only reasonable explanation is they don’t want parents to know what it is their children are learning.”

3. Under pressure from transgender activists, progressive politicians, teacher unions, and the education establishment, and despite parents’ opposition, America’s public schools are capitulating to ideologues and implementing the radical transgender agenda with full force.
...regardless of biological sex, .... Activists want _every child_, from kindergarten on, to learn that “sex” is something “assigned at birth” rather than a biological reality. They want children to think that individuals get to choose their own “gender identity” (not limited to male or female), and that everyone else must affirm that “gender identity” as true.


..._nothing _that parents (or teachers) can do to prevent the schools from imposing policies designed to indoctrinate children with gender ideology.

In public education, the “deep state” describes a coalition of various groups – including teachers’ unions, progressive advocacy groups, major corporations, and philanthropists --that work together to promote the progressive worldview..."
America’s Public Education System: The Ultimate Deep State





4. The National Education Association approved a new "business item" expressing support for abortion access during its annual conference in Houston.

"[T]he NEA will include an assertion of our defense of a person's right to control their own body, especially for women, youth, and sexually marginalized people," the resolution states. "The NEA vigorously opposes all attacks on the right to choose and stands on the fundamental right to abortion under Roe v. Wade."

The NEA is the largest teachers' union in the U.S. with more than 3 million members. It collected nearly $400 million from American educators in 2018, according to federal labor filings. The union is also one of the most politically active in the country, spending $70 million on politics and lobbying in 2017 and 2018. Nearly all of the union's political action committee spending went to Democrats during the midterm cycle, according to the Center for Responsive Politics.


*NEA's 2019 adopted New Business Items (NBIs) reveal what savvy teachers have known for decades: state and national teachers' unions are essentially the political action committee of the Far-Left,"*
Largest U.S. Teachers' Union Endorses Abortion




5. the 20-minute video being shown in American classrooms entitled _The

Story of Stuff_; a catchy title to appeal to grade school kids. This piece of anti-capitalist propaganda was

put together by Greenpeace member Annie Leonard.






*6. NYC schools allow kids to go on #ClimateStrike*
“TEN YEARS. We have ten years to save the planet,” Mayor Bill de Blasio cautioned in a tweet. “Today’s leaders are making decisions for our environment that our kids will have to live with. New York City stands with our young people. They’re our conscience. We support the 9/20 #ClimateStrike.”

Legions of adolescent activists across the globe are expected to demand immediate action to combat climate change in advance of a major UN conference on the issue next week.

As long as mom and dad sanction their principled truancy, absent kids won’t have attendance records dinged, the DOE said.

The September 20th event will feature Sweden’s “Climate Crisis” sweetheart, *16-year old Greta Thunberg*.

Teen activist and Swedish sensation Greta Thunberg, who recently docked her zero-emissions sailboat in New York, will speak at the event which will snake its way through lower Manhattan to Battery Park.

Kids with parental permission to attend will be granted excused absences from school, Education Department officials tweeted Thursday.

The infamous “Green New Deal” will be *promoted as well*.

The New York City climate strike is backed by more than 100 environmental and political activist groups and other institutions, including New York Communities for Change, The New School and the Sierra Club.

The protesters’ demands include a “Green New Deal” that would end fossil fuel extraction and move the nation onto entirely renewable energy sources by 2030. Green New Deal policies have been backed by the likes of U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders.

Personally, if I were one of the kids, I might argue about going to school at all. After all, if the Earth only has 10 more years before we are going to die, wouldn’t it be better to spend the time having fun or spending quality time with family?

On the other hand, if the New York City school officials were really invested in solving the climate crisis, wouldn’t they emphasize science and math? Perhaps keeping the kids in school and having them conduct experiments or perform calculations would inspire an interest in real climate science.

One theory that seems to prove true and is certainly consistent with what is happening with the New York City schools: When global problems are emphasized by locals, serious local matters are being ignored.

Case in point: New York state test results for third- through eighth-grade public school students are out, and the *results are underwhelming*.

Statewide, more than half the kids flunked yet again: Just 45.4% were deemed proficient in reading and 46.7% in math. In the city, 47.4% passed the reading test, while 45.6% got by in math.

Think the problem’s skimpy funding? Sorry: In 2017, the Empire Center’s E.J. McMahon reported in May, New York shelled out 89% more per kid than the national average. And that gap has been growing fast: In 1997, per-pupil outlays here were just 45% above average.

…In the city Thursday, Mayor Bill de Blasio and Schools Chancellor Richard Carranza tried to spin the results positively. The pass rate in English, they noted, is up 0.7 percentage points — and three whole points in math.

“Growth counts for something,” Carranza insisted.

Huh? That paltry uptick is what they’re proud of? Even though more than half the kids bombed? Please.

Notably, kids in the one category of public schools de Blasio and Carranza (and their union pals) don’t run — i.e., the charters — beat their counterparts in the regular schools by more than 10 percentage points in both English and math.

At least the kids won’t be flying private jets to attend the event. That makes them substantially less hypocritical than the celebrities who will be indoctrinating them during the Manhattan event.



NYC schools allow kids to go on #ClimateStrike



*7. “Fifth-grade teacher defends wearing 'Columbus was a murderer' shirt to school” https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/oct/16/fifth-grade-teacher-defends- earing-columbus-was-a/
8. “Seattle Public Schools Say Math Is Racist*
The Seattle Public Schools Ethnic Studies Advisory Committee (ESAC) released a rough draft of notes for its Math Ethnic Studies framework in late September, which attempts to connects math to a history of oppression.” Seattle Public Schools Say Math Is Racist

9. “The sex and gender revolutionaries have officially taken over the Austin Independent School District *without firing a single shot.* In spite of overwhelming opposition from parents and pastors, the district’s trustees voted early Tuesday morning to implement a pornographic sex education policy that includes instruction on anal sex and how to place a condom on an erect penis.

The father of a fifth grader demanded to know who gave the school district the right to teach his child how to have anal and oral sex.” Texas School District Implements Pornographic Sex Education Policy

10.” It appears the Chicago Teachers Union (CTU), which held a solidarity rally this Saturday afternoon, …. seemed more like a convention of far-left radicals than the image of clean-cut teachers the CTU would like to project. Thousands of red-shirted Chicago Teachers Union members flooded into Chicago’s aptly named Union Square Park at noon today to demonstrate for solidarity and workers’ rights. Protesters embraced radical revolutionary imagery, wearing shirts with Che Guevara on them and holding signs emblazoned with the “iron fist.”

Occupy Chicago and anarchist groups as well as the Progressive Labor Party, International Socialists, SEIU, AFL-CIO, and others stood alongside teachers chanting for solidarity…” Radical left coalesces around Chicago Teacher protest


More



*In the vid, teacher’s union with the Socialist iron fist banner…*






11. “Racial Literacy Curriculum,” elementary schools in Virginia, North Carolina, New Jersey, New York, California, Rhode Island, Missouri, and Illinois have all adopted the mind-blowing, politically-charged brainwash that they tout as education. Topics for Kindergarten to Grade 8 include: implicit bias, white privilege, intersectionality, LGBTQ issues, racism as a “primary institution of the US,” and other such leftist agenda talking points.” EXCLUSIVE: New Leftist ‘Racial Literacy Curriculum’ Brainwashing Elementary School Children

12. The Pollyana Curriculum…nationwide

“Beginning in Grade 3, the Pollyanna "Racial Literacy Curriculum" asks students to become activists in order to achieve leftist goals. The 3rd Grade chapter is entitled "Stories of Activism – How One Voice Can Change a Community." The expected result is for students to understand "how we can be agents of communal, social, political, and environmental change."

…Pollyanna takes leftist activism to new heights, fabricating an image of a racist America that children are taught to rebel against.

By Grade 8,after nine years of acute indoctrination, the children are ready to fight on behalf of leftists in America. "tudents will set commitments for rectifying current social ills, such as learning and planning how to carry out anti-racist activism and/or social advocacy in their communities and/or to improve their everyday lives." The 8th Grade chapter is entitled "Racism as a Primary 'Institution' of the U.S. – How We May Combat Systemic Inequality." EXCLUSIVE: Leftist Activism Is A Requirement Of New Elementary School Curriculum



13. “*Minnesota ‘Teacher of the Year’ takes knee during National Anthem at NCAA title game” *Minnesota ‘Teacher of the Year’ takes knee during National Anthem at NCAA title game | The College Fix

14. *"School in Brooklyn Hands Out “Drag Queen in Training” Stickers to 4-Year-Olds” *School in Brooklyn Hands Out “Drag Queen in Training” Stickers to 4-Year-Olds

*15. “Teacher: “No Regrets” for Desecrating American Flag in Classroom” Teacher: “No Regrets” for Desecrating American Flag in Classroom | Todd Starnes*


16. “*He Teaches Social Studies: Suspect Who Vandalized Columbus Statue in Rhode Island is Elementary Teacher *Leftists believe Columbus is evil for discovering the New World in 1492. It makes you wonder what the angry felon was teaching the kids at school.” He Teaches Social Studies: Suspect Who Vandalized Columbus Statue in Rhode Island is Elementary Teacher

17. *A Black Lives Matter-supporting teacher took to Twitter to assert that 2+2 only = 4 because of “western imperialism.”*
Yes, really.
Brittany Marshall’s tweet went viral after she claimed during the course of a discussion about racism, “Nope the idea of 2 + 2 equaling 4 is cultural and because of western imperialism/colonization, we think of it as the only way of knowing.”
Marshall, who includes her pronouns in her bio, lists her occupation as “teacher, scholar, social justice change agent” and apparently is studying for a PhD at Rutgers."

​
BLM Teacher Says 2+2 Only = 4 Because of “Western Imperialism”

Sorry, what?

summit.news



*18. “School assignment shows police as slave owners, KKK, drawing outrage A Texas school district is facing fire today after a junior high school teacher distributed an assignment that included a depiction of police as slave owners and members of the Ku Klux Klan.” School assignment shows police as slave owners, KKK, drawing outrage*

*19. "Pitt introduces initiative for 'justice teaching' in public schools*
The new PittEd Justice Collective pushes “justice teaching” and anti-racist initiatives in schools at all levels.


One of the efforts sponsored by the collective aims to "create and sustain a pipeline of justice-minded activists."

Faculty at the University of Pittsburgh’s School of Education recently put together a three-year working group called the PittEd Justice Collective. This group was created on June 1 in response to “the loss of Black lives through police brutality and other forms of institutional injustice" with a stated purpose to “situate equity and justice across all levels of our school's operations, culture, climate, and academic engagements.”

The group aims to collaborate with "school districts on justice teaching, with an explicit focus on pedagogies, practices, and assessments" and establish a "Youth-for-Justice Dean’s Advisory Committee."

​
Pitt introduces initiative for 'justice teaching' in public schools

"pipeline of justice-minded activists"

www.campusreform.org

This is exactly the critical race theory propaganda that Trump outlawed in government.



*20."New Jersey high schooler says teacher ordered him to take down Trump banner at home before virtual class*



...a teacher ordered him to take down a Donald Trump banner hanging behind him in his home during a virtual class last week, according to local reports.



“He said, 'Anthony take the sign down right now' and I looked up, seeing class hasn't started yet,” the teen told NBC New York. “I was on my phone. I looked up at him and kind of just looked back down like I didn't hear him.”



But the teacher repeated the request and said Ribeiro would have to leave if he refused."









						New Jersey high schooler says teacher ordered him to take down Trump banner at home before virtual class
					

A New Jersey teen says a teacher ordered him to take down a Donald Trump banner hanging on the wall behind him in his own home during a virtual class last week, according to local reports.




					www.foxnews.com
				






*21. DC Public School Lesson: Capitalism Caused Coronavirus*
Handouts blamed the pandemic on racism and capitalism, gave Chinese government a pass DC Public School Lesson: Capitalism Caused Coronavirus - Washington Free Beacon
22. “Educators are overwhelmingly progressive on social justice issues. This summer the EdWeek Research Center found that 81% of the nation’s teachers, principals and district leaders support the Black Lives Matter movement, compared to 67% of the general population as surveyed separately by the Pew Research Center. The American Federation of Teachers, the nation’s second-largest teachers’ labor union, was among the numerous professional educator organizations that issued a statement in support of Black Lives Matter in response to “the crisis of anti-Blackness.

The National Education Association, the nation’s largest labor union, has posted an entire page of BLM teaching resources, while Black Lives Matter is also disseminating educational materials.” Post-George Floyd, a Wave of 'Anti-Racist' Teaching Sweeps K-12 Schools Targeting 'Whiteness' | RealClearInvestigations

*23. “Reigning U.S. ‘Teacher of the Year’ Urges ‘Heroes’ to Commit Terror Attacks Against Republican Lawmakers” Reigning U.S. 'Teacher of the Year' Urges ‘Heroes’ to Commit Terror Attacks Against Republican Lawmakers - Big League Politics*


24. “*Third graders reportedly made to ‘deconstruct’ their identities, rank themselves according to power and privilege* An elementary school in Cupertino, California was reportedly caught brainwashing its third-grade students with the illiberal, racist doctrines of critical race theory.

Whistleblower documents provided to filmmaker, writer, and researcher Christopher Rufo of the Discovery Institute show that the children were forced to “deconstruct their racial and sexual identities” and “rank themselves according to their ‘power and privilege. “The teacher explained that the students live in a ‘dominant culture’ of ‘white, middle class, cisgender, educated, able-bodied, Christian, English-speaker,’ who, according to the lesson, ‘created and maintained’ this culture in order ‘to hold power and stay in power.' ”The teacher basically taught the children that normal, everyday white people — particularly the ones who are Christian — are bad.'” Third graders reportedly made to ‘deconstruct’ their identities, rank themselves according to power and privilege

25. “A WA teacher's union president says reopening schools is an example of "white supremacy," concern over a child's mental health or suicide risk is "white privilege," and push to reopen schools is like rioters pushing to enter the U.S. Capitol.” Rantz: Union head says opening schools is 'white supremacy,' suicide concern 'white privilege' pic.twitter.com/ny50MEZG7p

*26. “The Vice President of North Carolina’s largest teachers’ association is a self-avowed Marxist activist linked to Liberation Road – a “revolutionary socialist” group that follows the teachings of Karl Marx and Mao Zedong. The “revolutionary” – Bryan Proffitt – leads the North Carolina Association of Educators (NCAE), which boasts over 43,000 members and revenues of over $8,000,000.” 43,000+ Teacher Association Leader Is "Revolutionary Socialist" Following Mao's Teachings, Weaponizing Schools Into 'Revolutionary' Hotbeds.*


27. “A Philadelphia elementary school recently forced fifth-grade students to celebrate “black communism” and simulate a Black Power rally in honor of political radical Angela Davis.

According to whistleblower documents and a source within the school, a fifth-grade teacher at the inner-city William D. Kelley School designed a social studies curriculum to celebrate Davis, praising the “black communist” for her fight against “injustice and inequality.”

…marched on the stage, holding signs that read “Black Power,” “Jail Trump,” “Free Angela,” and “Black Power Matters.”

Academically, it is one of the worst-performing schools in Pennsylvania. By sixth grade, only 3 percent of students are proficient in math, and 9 percent are proficient in reading. By graduation, only 13 percent of Kelley students will have achieved basic literacy.

Despite this abysmal academic performance, teachers and administrators at William Kelley have gradually abandoned traditional pedagogy in favor of political radicalism.” Bad Education



28. “…the Wake County Public School System, which serves the greater Raleigh, North Carolina area, held an equity-themed teachers’ conference with sessions on “whiteness,” “microaggressions,” “racial mapping,” and “disrupting texts,” encouraging educators to form “equity teams” in schools and push the new party line: “antiracism.” …began with a “land acknowledgement,” a ritual recognition suggesting that white North Carolinians are colonizers on stolen Native American land….claimed that “(white) cultural values” include “denial,” “fear,” “blame,” “control,” “punishment,” “scarcity,” and “one-dimensional thinking.”

Parents, according to the teachers, should be considered an impediment to social justice. When one teacher asked, “How do you deal with parent pushback?” the answer was clear: ignore parental concerns and push the ideology of antiracism directly to students.” Critical Race Theory in Wake County, NC Schools | City Journal

*Weaponizing Schools Into ‘Revolutionary’ Hotbeds.*


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



If the only thing following "let's check" is more Googling and ZERO personal experience, then you are just wasting our time - AGAIN.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Reality seems to be a problem for you.....pretty much the position of the current teaching profession.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Again, the only one of the two of us in touch with the reality of the topic is me. Google and copy and paste is not the reality of the topic. If you have no personal experience or understanding about any aspect of this topic, you might as well stop wasting your time copying and pasting and copying and pasting and copying and pasting. You would be better served talking to real teachers or even going to real schools sitting in on real classes and looking at real lesson plans.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Did you find any mistakes, untruths, in the dozens I provided???

NO?

Not a one????????????

Now....when will you be substituting "WillfullyBlind" as your new avi?


Better hurry.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




your ability to Google is unquestioned. Congratulations. Now, do you have any, any, any personal experience in public schools with public school teachers, or during public school lesson planning? If all you are going to do is search for specific instances on the Internet, where thousands and thousands and thousands of examples of any damn thing can be found, then you will add nothing to the actual topic other than painfully illogical conclusions. If you do not have any actual personal experience with the topic, please feel free to ask some questions and actually learn something beyond how to copy and paste, which we have established you are a master of.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Again, the only one of the two of us in touch with the reality of the topic is me. Google and copy and paste is not the reality of the topic. If you have no personal experience or understanding about any aspect of this topic, you might as well stop wasting your time copying and pasting and copying and pasting and copying and pasting. You would be better served talking to real teachers or even going to real schools sitting in on real classes and looking at real lesson plans. I realize that is a bit more inconvenient than just googling shit and then copying and pasting and saying “ hey look at me I’m right and you’re wrong!” but it would be worth the effort for what you might actually learn. You are not afraid to do that, are you? Surely all of the endless threads you have started regarding your obsession over public schools suggest that you would at least be willing to put in the minimal effort to find out for yourself beyond your old friend copy and paste.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Did you find any mistakes in the wide and deep list of malfeasance of government schooling that I provided???


No?



Keep looking.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




your ability to Google is unquestioned. Congratulations. Now, do you have any, any, any personal experience in public schools with public school teachers, or during public school lesson planning? If all you are going to do is search for specific instances on the Internet, where thousands and thousands and thousands of examples of any damn thing can be found, then you will add nothing to the actual topic other than painfully illogical conclusions. If you do not have any actual personal experience with the topic, please feel free to ask some questions and actually learn something beyond how to copy and paste, which we have established you are a master of.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello? Still nothing?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > As I helped some parents home school their children and I saw the results first hand from the meeting a lot of other parents who home schooled that the kids were no better off than the children who went to school.
> ...



Do you know what self-selection bias is?  It makes you data useless!

How many dumbass homeschooled kids decide NOT to take any of the college prep tests such as the SAT or ACT?  Where does their scores show up in your data?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> 11. *“…competent people find teaching to be a less desirable profession to enter.* Who would want to become a teacher when they know they will have no power to maintain order in the classroom? And that they are simultaneously on the hook for anything thSat may happen, ….”
> What is wrong with American high schools? | The Liberty Loft
> 
> *So, who becomes a teacher today?*
> ...



Start paying teachers more and improve their work environment.  Only then will you see improvement.


----------



## Tax Man (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > As I helped some parents home school their children and I saw the results first hand from the meeting a lot of other parents who home schooled that the kids were no better off than the children who went to school.
> ...


Home schooled are given 24 hours a day. Public is 6 hours. Not to mention the social awkwardness of home schooled.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Hello? Still nothing?


Did you find any mistakes in the wide and deep list of malfeasance of government schooling that I provided???


No?


Still refuse to accept reality?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 11. *“…competent people find teaching to be a less desirable profession to enter.* Who would want to become a teacher when they know they will have no power to maintain order in the classroom? And that they are simultaneously on the hook for anything thSat may happen, ….”
> ...





Top salary for NYC is $128k.

How much more do you want for half a years work and producing a sub-par product?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...





The data proves which product is superior.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...




Actually, it is government school that has proven useless.














The facts are the facts.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 20, 2021)

There is no "cleaning up" or "saving" America from the left.  My advice is to move to a VERY white, predominantly Christian community in a VERY red county in a red state and make the best of it.  Eventually, the left will do to the nation what it's done to black communities.  I'm thankful that my two children are bilingual (Spanish) so that they can migrate to a nice part of Latin America after the U.S. becomes a gigantic shithole.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 20, 2021)

If I may borrow from Edmond Rostand......now, as I end my refrain.....thrust home: one more parting shot:




12. What happens when less than bright individuals gain power? The little Nazis strut their stuff.......

*This:
“Teachers Compile List Of Parents Who Question Racial Curriculum, Plot War On Them*
A group of *current and former teachers and others in Loudoun County, Virginia, compiled a lengthy list of parents suspected of disagreeing with school system actions, including its teaching of controversial racial concepts — with a stated purpose in part to “infiltrate,” use “hackers” to silence parents’ communications, and “expose these people publicly.”*

Members of a 624-member private Facebook group called “Anti-Racist Parents of Loudoun County” named parents and plotted fundraising and other offline work. Some used pseudonyms, but The Daily Wire has identified them as a who’s who of the affluent jurisdiction outside D.C., including school staff and elected officials.

…do not offer any evidence of racism by the group’s targets. Their opponents were apparently those who objected to, sought to debate, or were even simply “neutral” about “critical race theory,” a radical philosophy opposed by many liberals and conservatives but increasingly embraced by governments.

Members of the “Anti-Racist” group sprang into action, listing dozens of parents, often including where they lived, their employers, or their spouses’ names.”








						Teachers Compile List Of Parents Who Question Racial Curriculum, Plot War On Them | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				







There is nothing the Nazis....especially the ones controlling government school, like better than silencing any who disagree.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Mar 20, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 11. *“…competent people find teaching to be a less desirable profession to enter.* Who would want to become a teacher when they know they will have no power to maintain order in the classroom? And that they are simultaneously on the hook for anything thSat may happen, ….”
> ...


Teacher's pay levels have nothing to do with the problem.  Set mandatory very high standards for behavior and performance by students.  Expel unruly or uncooperative students and get rid of tenure which rewards drones.  Demand performance from teachers, administrators, staff AND students.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 20, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Tenure is overrated.  I taught for 21 years and had tenure ONCE!

If you pay someone just enough to warrant their getting by, some of which are forced them to repay student loans for 5+ years of college and then demand they get a Master's degree within a set period of getting certification,  what kind of applicant do you think you are going to get?  Then make them work from 6 AM to 10PM every day, plus attend all school activities or coach a sport. Why do you think the burn-out rate for new teachers is so high?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ..... Why do you think the burn-out rate for new teachers is so high?



In some of the places where I've taught, I have seen first year teachers literally flee the building crying, never to return.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> ......Still refuse to accept reality?




"Reality" isn't staring at a glowing screen. Reality is out in the real world, in real schools, with real students and real teachers. Go put your eyes on that before referencing "reality."


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Again, the only one of the two of us in touch with the reality of the topic is me. Google and copy and paste is not the reality of the topic. If you have no personal experience or understanding about any aspect of this topic, you might as well stop wasting your time copying and pasting and copying and pasting and copying and pasting. You would be better served talking to real teachers or even going to real schools sitting in on real classes and looking at real lesson plans. I realize that is a bit more inconvenient than just googling shit and then copying and pasting and saying “ hey look at me I’m right and you’re wrong!” but it would be worth the effort for what you might actually learn. You are not afraid to do that, are you? Surely all of the endless threads you have started regarding your obsession over public schools suggest that you would at least be willing to put in the minimal effort to find out for yourself beyond your old friend copy and paste.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Why do you think the burn-out rate for new teachers is so high?
> ...



I received a call from a school district needing a replacement in October. When I took the job, the other teachers were quick to tell me that my predecessor, a first year teacher, straight out of college, went to lunch one day with her boyfriend, another teacher, and neither one came back!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 21, 2021)

surada said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



Why not stick to the topic and tell us how proud you are of our failed school system...


----------



## initforme (Mar 21, 2021)

It is very noticeable that nobody ever expects more from kids.   It's always the teachers fault.   Always.  Get into the public school classroom and fix the problem.   You can't handle or fathom that.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 21, 2021)

folks want teachers to be shepherds to these kids. but no one wants to talk about the fact that many of them are raised by wolves!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 25, 2021)

"....* teachers of West Virginia quickly became the darlings of the socialist left. *Jacobin magazine, which had extensively covered the strike, ran a victory-lap interview entitled “What the Teachers Won.” News coverage touched off copycat strikes, beginning in Arizona and spreading to other states. *The “Red for Ed” movement* was born, uniting unions, socialists, and other far-left radicals in dreams of an American labor renaissance."


Things changed under Republican direction in West Virginia ...

"That was then; this is now. Last week, with very little noise or fanfare, the West Virginia legislature passed the most expansive Education Savings Account program in America. 

Applicants for the Hope Scholarship will receive 100 percent of their state education dollars — $4,600 annually — in lieu of public schooling. (County and federal funds will remain in the system.) *The scholarship is usable for private school tuition, homeschool curriculum, or other education expenses. *Gov. Jim Justice, a vocal opponent of ESAs as recently as 2019, has signaled he’s likely to sign."








						West Virginia Just Passed The Nation's Broadest School Choice Law
					

For a state that couldn’t pass a modest measure on Education Savings Accounts just two years ago, it’s a breathtaking turnaround. What changed?




					thefederalist.com


----------



## initforme (Mar 26, 2021)

West virginia still hasn't figured out dupont tried to kill them.   Although I am happy for this law but I hope they take dupont down...and it folds up it's doors.  Would be a huge plus.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Apr 5, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 5. “In the 1950s, when the United States was considered the top rung of the world, *only the students who were academically inclined were encouraged (sometimes threatened) to go to college.*
> Students who weren’t well suited for college gravitated toward* careers in trades and other careers where a college education isn’t essential.* That was the perceptive way of doing things, and it worked pretty well.
> ...


From the NCES website you gave everyone, I copied and modified the following table which I added to (no title)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Peace (Apr 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> God forbid all kids have is “Home Skool”
> 
> Look at me, I is a Teecher!



Actually I am willing to bet a home schooled child will outperform most inner city children that go to public schools!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > God forbid all kids have is “Home Skool”
> ...




And the data prove it.


American schools used to be the best ....but education is no longer their mission.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > God forbid all kids have is “Home Skool”
> ...


They can’t even use the potty without mommy’s say so


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## rightwinger (Apr 5, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


>



Jay needs to ask people if Trump won in a landslide. 
That would be funny.

Some people are so stupid


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## ChemEngineer (Jun 11, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Brainwashing is their mission - socialism, divisiveness, Left-wing lunacy, sexual perversion.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 11, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> ...





And we must certainly admit how good they are at it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 11, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't look at me.  I abandoned the public school system when I had kids and homeschooled them all.  I highly recommend it to anyone who has the education and commitment to handle it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 11, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> ...


That does not apply to most red states.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 11. *“…competent people find teaching to be a less desirable profession to enter.* Who would want to become a teacher when they know they will have no power to maintain order in the classroom? And that they are simultaneously on the hook for anything thSat may happen, ….”
> ...



Yeah, that's totally how it works at my job.  "Raise my pay, and you might see me do my job competently."  That's some fantasy world you've got going there.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 11, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> There is no "cleaning up" or "saving" America from the left.  My advice is to move to a VERY white, predominantly Christian community in a VERY red county in a red state and make the best of it.  Eventually, the left will do to the nation what it's done to black communities.  I'm thankful that my two children are bilingual (Spanish) so that they can migrate to a nice part of Latin America after the U.S. becomes a gigantic shithole.



What does "white" have to do with anything?  Are you trying to say that blacks, Asians, Hispanics, and Native Americans can't be Christian, conservative, and concerned parents?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another big disappointment from Trump and Betsy


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 11, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> If I may borrow from Edmond Rostand......now, as I end my refrain.....thrust home: one more parting shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, you quoted my favorite movie ever (Sorry, but for my money, no stage actor is ever going to beat Jose Ferrer as Cyrano).


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 11, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> ...




We're a home school family, too.


----------



## Tax Man (Jun 11, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 500015


Republican educators


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 11, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Learn to quote.  I said nothing of the sort, dumbass!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 14, 2021)

*“Dem Tells High School Grads They’re Entering A World Of “Capitalism” and “White Supremacy,” Encourages Them To Remember “Jihad” And Reject Objectivity                   *A school board member gave a graduation speech in which she told a mainly-immigrant class of high schoolers that they were entering a world filled with “racism, extreme versions of individualism and capitalism, [and] white supremacy,” and encouraged them to remember their “jihad” and reject the concepts of objectivity and neutrality.

Fairfax County school board member Abrar Omeish gave the keynote address at the commencement for Justice High School in Falls Church, Virginia on June 7. “ Dem Tells High School Grads They’re Entering A World Of "Capitalism" and "White Supremacy," Encourages Them To Remember "Jihad" And Reject Objectivity


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I was incredibly grateful for it last year.  My kid's education went right along without so much as a hiccup.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Learn to read for comprehension.  You said EXACTLY that.  "Only when you pay teachers more and improve their work environment will you see improvement."  If you don't grasp that what you said was EXACTLY what I said - but with all the self-flattering delusion stripped away - then you're not making a very good case for the "excellence" of public school teachers, now are you?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 18, 2021)

*“School Distributes Planned Parenthood Flyer Teaching Pre-Teens They can have Sex with Partners Under 14*

A middle school in Washington distributed flyers to 8th grade students teaching them that sex for kids as young as 11 is acceptable as long as the partners are under 14. The source of the flyer was Planned Parenthood who operated at the school in the past.Stewart Middle School in Tacoma, WA,…



_ The flyer also informed students that they could get an abortion at any age without parent consent.

The handout listed other items that children did not need parental consent for such as birth control, as well as HIV and STD testing. The flyer encouraged sexting and advertised that condoms and emergency contraception could be obtained at any age.” School Distributes Planned Parenthood Flyer Teaching Pre-Teens They can have Sex with Partners Under 14_


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm often reminded of the Hitler youth. The methodology is certainly the same.

Just indoctrinate them as children and they will do your bidding forever.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I'm often reminded of the Hitler youth. The methodology is certainly the same.
> 
> Just indoctrinate them as children and they will do your bidding forever.












In no case it that more revealing than the life of Hussein Obama.

_“…Obama's father was from Africa, and Obama has said his father was born a Muslim. 

Obama lived in Indonesia with his mother and stepfather from 1967 to 1971, approximately from the ages of 6 to 10.

…Indonesia is a Muslim country, and Obama attended a public school there, ….substantiated evidence indicates Obama attended a public school that taught a small amount of mainstream Islam. The news reports say that Obama's registration form indicates his religion was Muslim,…”_ Obama attended an Indonesian public school


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 19, 2021)

Paying teachers more money has NEVER resulted in better educational outcomes.  Indeed, the teachers at private and parochial schools usually make far less in total compensation than do their peers in the public schools, and produce better outcomes in most circumstances.

The solution to the current public school problem (and I don't claim to be an expert) is portability of tuition, regardless of what it's called.  Parents should have the CHOICE to either send their kids to the government schools, or be given an equivalent amount to send their kids to the private school of their choice.

The "only" impediment to this eminently reasonable program is the teachers' unions, which all must know by now (after seeing their performance in the past 18 months) are manifestly opposed to EDUCATION.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/06/16/how-american-k-12-education-has-become-cultural-contradiction/


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> Paying teachers more money has NEVER resulted in better educational outcomes.  Indeed, the teachers at private and parochial schools usually make far less in total compensation than do their peers in the public schools, and produce better outcomes in most circumstances.
> ....


For a number of reasons that have little or nothing to do with pay or pedagogy.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Paying teachers more money has NEVER resulted in better educational outcomes.  Indeed, the teachers at private and parochial schools usually make far less in total compensation than do their peers in the public schools, and produce better outcomes in most circumstances.
> ...



He has some interesting points.


There is no convincing evidence that certified teachers are more effective in the classroom or that ed-school-based training helps.
Education Schools Project

See http://www.dartmouth.edu/~dstaiger/Papers/nyc fellows march 2006.pdf for evidence that certification has very little effect on student achievement.



“…private schools appear to do fine- perhaps better-without being compelled to hire state certified teachers.” “Troublemaker,” by Chester E. Finn, Jr. Former Assistant Secretary of Education under President Reagan.
“Troublemaker,” p. 283.

The American Board for Certification of Teacher Excellence proposed the following requirements alone for a teaching license: graduate college, pass a criminal background check, and a rigorous test of knowledge of their subject.




Why has American tripled its teaching force instead of paying more to fewer but superior instructors?

The seductiveness of smaller classes.

Institutional interests profit from a larger teaching force: unions, colleges, certain political parties.

Societal, legal and political forces press schools to treat children differently, resulting in various sets of classes, especially ‘special ed.’


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


Are you kidding?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Are you concerned that I just proved that government schooling is a fraud???


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Meaning what, exactly?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Unkotare said:


> Meaning what, exactly?





That there are lots of far better choices for actual education, than government schooling.


Better for the nation, and far cheaper.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 19, 2021)

If pedagogical excellence were the goal - shared by all stakeholders - then the TEACHERS' UNIONS would participate in the development of quantitative evaluations of teacher performance, with the goal of weeding out those whose students do not progress at an acceptably high rate.

Contrariwise, the teachers' unions have steadfastly fought any attempt to impose meaningful evaluations, or to remove teachers for anything less than student homicide, or equivalent.

If educational excellence were the goal, students would be grouped according to ability and academic success, without exception, thus allowing students to progress according to their own ability and motivation.

No such luck.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> If pedagogical excellence were the goal - shared by all stakeholders - then the TEACHERS' UNIONS would participate in the development of quantitative evaluations of teacher performance, with the goal of weeding out those whose students do not progress at an acceptably high rate.
> 
> Contrariwise, the teachers' unions have steadfastly fought any attempt to impose meaningful evaluations, or to remove teachers for anything less than student homicide, or equivalent.
> 
> ...





I'm gonna disagree about the unions......educational excellence is not their mission. Better pay and conditions for teachers, is.


It is the school boards and and those who control schools......Democrats who should do so.


But they have a very different mission:


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> The Schools Cannot Be Saved....They Must Be Destroyed


Such is the right’s contempt for facts, education, and the truth.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > The Schools Cannot Be Saved....They Must Be Destroyed
> ...





Are you the product of government school?

Yes?

I rest my case.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> If pedagogical excellence were the goal - shared by all stakeholders - then the TEACHERS' UNIONS would participate in the development of quantitative evaluations of teacher performance, with the goal of weeding out those whose students do not progress at an acceptably high rate.
> 
> Contrariwise, the teachers' unions have steadfastly fought any attempt to impose meaningful evaluations, or to remove teachers for anything less than student homicide, or equivalent.
> 
> ...


Teachers are evaluated many times every year. Unions really have nothing much to do with that. Grouping students is actually a rather complicated pedagogical matter involving various theories, approaches, and points of view.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


What exactly does that mean? Are you opposed to local government?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





You're not that quick on the up-take: I'm opposed to indoctrination, Marxism, CRT, anti-Americanism.


Get it now????


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Are you opposed to local government?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




 I'm opposed to indoctrination, Marxism, CRT, anti-Americanism.



Which of these do you favor?



23. “*Reigning U.S. ‘Teacher of the Year’ Urges ‘Heroes’ to Commit Terror Attacks Against Republican Lawmakers” Reigning U.S. 'Teacher of the Year' Urges ‘Heroes’ to Commit Terror Attacks Against Republican Lawmakers - Big League Politics*​

24. “*Third graders reportedly made to ‘deconstruct’ their identities, rank themselves according to power and privilege* An elementary school in Cupertino, California was reportedly caught brainwashing its third-grade students with the illiberal, racist doctrines of critical race theory.

Whistleblower documents provided to filmmaker, writer, and researcher Christopher Rufo of the Discovery Institute show that the children were forced to “deconstruct their racial and sexual identities” and “rank themselves according to their ‘power and privilege. “The teacher explained that the students live in a ‘dominant culture’ of ‘white, middle class, cisgender, educated, able-bodied, Christian, English-speaker,’ who, according to the lesson, ‘created and maintained’ this culture in order ‘to hold power and stay in power.' ”The teacher basically taught the children that normal, everyday white people — particularly the ones who are Christian — are bad.'” Third graders reportedly made to ‘deconstruct’ their identities, rank themselves according to power and privilege

25. “A WA teacher's union president says reopening schools is an example of "white supremacy," concern over a child's mental health or suicide risk is "white privilege," and push to reopen schools is like rioters pushing to enter the U.S. Capitol.” Rantz: Union head says opening schools is 'white supremacy,' suicide concern 'white privilege' pic.twitter.com/ny50MEZG7p

26. “*The Vice President of North Carolina’s largest teachers’ association is a self-avowed Marxist activist linked to Liberation Road – a “revolutionary socialist” group that follows the teachings of Karl Marx and Mao Zedong. *The “revolutionary” – Bryan Proffitt – leads the North Carolina Association of Educators (NCAE), which boasts over 43,000 members and revenues of over $8,000,000.” 43,000+ Teacher Association Leader Is "Revolutionary Socialist" Following Mao's Teachings, Weaponizing Schools Into 'Revolutionary' Hotbeds.​

27. “A Philadelphia elementary school recently forced fifth-grade students to celebrate “black communism” and simulate a Black Power rally in honor of political radical Angela Davis.

According to whistleblower documents and a source within the school, a fifth-grade teacher at the inner-city William D. Kelley School designed a social studies curriculum to celebrate Davis, praising the “black communist” for her fight against “injustice and inequality.”

…marched on the stage, holding signs that read “Black Power,” “Jail Trump,” “Free Angela,” and “Black Power Matters.”

Academically, it is one of the worst-performing schools in Pennsylvania. By sixth grade, only 3 percent of students are proficient in math, and 9 percent are proficient in reading. By graduation, only 13 percent of Kelley students will have achieved basic literacy.

Despite this abysmal academic performance, teachers and administrators at William Kelley have gradually abandoned traditional pedagogy in favor of political radicalism.” Bad Education



28. “…the Wake County Public School System, which serves the greater Raleigh, North Carolina area, held an equity-themed teachers’ conference with sessions on “whiteness,” “microaggressions,” “racial mapping,” and “disrupting texts,” encouraging educators to form “equity teams” in schools and push the new party line: “antiracism.” …began with a “land acknowledgement,” a ritual recognition suggesting that white North Carolinians are colonizers on stolen Native American land….claimed that “(white) cultural values” include “denial,” “fear,” “blame,” “control,” “punishment,” “scarcity,” and “one-dimensional thinking.”

Parents, according to the teachers, should be considered an impediment to social justice. When one teacher asked, “How do you deal with parent pushback?” the answer was clear: ignore parental concerns and push the ideology of antiracism directly to students.” Critical Race Theory in Wake County, NC Schools | City Journal

29. *"Florida parents outraged by school's 'White advantage' statement*​*Florida parents say the board's pledge promotes racism rather than dismantling it*

In a mission statement posted to the board’s website, it vowed to eliminate racism and systems of inequity, but Florida parents have argued the statement is at odds with their intended goal.



"Your statement is dividing us, and it incites racism," mother of two, Jessica Martinez, told board members Wednesday, according to The Palm Beach Post.



The statement says the board is committed to "dismantling structures rooted in white advantage and transforming our system by hearing and elevating under-represented voices, sharing power, recognizing and eliminating bias, and redistributing resources to provide equitable outcomes."



"Equity, as you are calling it, is a political view and it is racist," Amanda Silvestri told the board. "None of this despicable, political, racist nonsense should be pushed on innocent children and has absolutely no business being taught in schools," she added."









						Florida parents outraged by school's 'White advantage' statement
					

A Florida county school board could be revamping their core principles after weeks of parental backlash to the boards pledge to dismantle “white advantage” in their school system.




					www.foxnews.com
				






30. "The American Rescue Plan (ARP) requires school districts to reserve 20 percent of funds for “evidence-based” interventions that “respond to students’ academic, social, and emotional needs”—a very sensible charge. But the devil is in the definition, and the administration’s guidance booklet for spending ARP funds suggests that students’ social and emotional needs include the disruption of “whiteness” and the propagation of Critical Race Theory (CRT) ideology. The “Roadmap to Reopening Safely and Meeting All Students’ Needs” explains that “schools are microcosms of society,” and that therefore “intentional conversations related to race and social emotional learning . . . are the foundation for participating in a democracy and should be anchor tenets in building a schoolwide system of educational opportunity.”



The guidance document links to the Abolitionist Teaching Network’s “Guide for Racial Justice & Abolitionist Social and Emotional Learning.



While parents are still waking up to the reality that *Biden’s Department of Education wants to indoctrinate their children,* no close observer should be surprised. After all, when Secretary of Education Miguel Cardona served as commissioner of education in Connecticut, he insisted that “we need teachers behind this wave of our curriculum becoming ‘woke.’” When Deputy Secretary of Education Cindy Marten led the San Diego Unified School District, she oversaw teacher training that accused white teachers of “spirit murdering” black students."









						Biden Admin Funds Antiracist Therapy for “White Educators”
					

The American Rescue Plan requires school districts to reserve funds for Critical Race Theory programs.




					www.city-journal.org
				








31. “*California Teachers’ Unions Embrace Anti-Semitic BDS Movement*​Union affiliates of Randi Weingarten’s AFT adopt resolutions condemning Israel
Members of two California teachers’ unions affiliated with the American Federation of Teachers are endorsing the anti-Semitic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions movement, a sign of the unions’ increasingly hostile relationship with the Jewish community.
United Educators of San Francisco late last month became the first teachers’ union to officially endorse the BDS movement, voting in favor of a resolution that also accused Israel of committing "apartheid and war crimes" and called for a halt to all U.S. aid for Israel. That same day, union leaders for United Teachers Los Angeles passed a resolution expressing their "solidarity with the Palestinian people" with nearly identical demands as the San Francisco teachers.
"As public school educators in the United States of America, we have a special responsibility to stand in solidarity with the Palestinian people because of the 3.8 billion dollars annually that the U.S. government gives to Israel, thus directly using our tax dollars to fund apartheid and war crimes," the San Francisco teachers wrote in the resolution, which passed on May 19.” California Teachers’ Unions Embrace Anti-Semitic BDS Movement - Washington Free Beacon


32. “*Minnesota's teacher of the year claims school culture is 'embedded in white supremacy'*​Minnesota Teacher of the Year award recipient and “anti-racist” advocate states White Teachers are the reason why “students of color” do not succeed in the classroom. 
Minnesota's teacher of the year claims school culture is 'embedded in white supremacy'
33. “Dem Tells High School Grads They’re Entering A World Of “Capitalism” and “White Supremacy,” Encourages Them To Remember “Jihad” And Reject Objectivity A school board member gave a graduation speech in which she told a mainly-immigrant class of high schoolers that they were entering a world filled with “racism, extreme versions of individualism and capitalism, [and] white supremacy,” and encouraged them to remember their “jihad” and reject the concepts of objectivity and neutrality.

Fairfax County school board member Abrar Omeish gave the keynote address at the commencement for Justice High School in Falls Church, Virginia on June 7. “ https://www.dailywire.com/news/dem-...e-supremacy-remember-jihad-reject-objectivity


----------



## otto105 (Jun 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Pravda you make your own schools with lessons in child labor.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Great, now answer the question.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2021)

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> ...






I noted that you were absent from the board for a bit, and I’d like to congratulate you on time well spent in transcribing _*conversation*_s between Dora and Diego, in order to improve your English! Soon you will be ready to tackle ‘Cat in the Hat.’


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Great....now....which ones did you agree with?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Which ones what?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 19, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Nope, just took a break from your tediously long and pointless posts.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





"...one's..."

Not "...ones..."


Government schooling, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 20, 2021)

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




Excellent......they're not meant for you.....they're for folks with more than two digits in their IQs.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


*ahem*
Look again. I was quoting YOU. 

Stay in your lane.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 20, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Ooooops!


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


No harm, no foul.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Communist goal # 17:

17. Get control of the schools. Use them as transmission belts for socialism and current Communist propaganda. Soften the curriculum. Get control of teachers' associations. Put the party line in textbooks.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 20, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> ...







And it has come to pass.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


As have so many of the Communist goals ......


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 20, 2021)

Home Schooling and some private schools are the only options today.

The public school system is one of the most dangerous places in America for children today.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 20, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Home Schooling and some private schools are the only options today.
> 
> The public school system is one of the most dangerous places in America for children today.





Big fan of home schooling.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Home Schooling and some private schools are the only options today.
> ...


Me too ...

However it's only for educated children .....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 20, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...





'educated children'???


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> God forbid all kids have is “Home Skool”
> 
> Look at me, I is a Teecher!


What she really means is, public schools are infested with diversity and the Trump humpers can't have that. Only white is right and Asians are second class citizens.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 5, 2021)

If Trump and Policlick are examples of private schools and homeschooling we are fucked if we shut down public schools, I know 5th graders that are smarter than Trump and they can spell words bigly.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 5, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > God forbid all kids have is “Home Skool”
> ...



Public Schools teach tolerance, multiple cultures and international cooperation

Subjects that make Conservatives irate


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 5, 2021)

"More Than 5,000 Woke Teachers Sign Pledge to Teach CRT 'Regardless of the Law'​Throughout much of 2021, conservatives, in both classrooms and in the halls of state legislatures, have been fighting back against the pervasive influence of critical race theory in public schools.

Laws banning the instruction of CRT tenets in public schools have passed in more than 20 states, and there is reason t0 hope that the tide is beginning to turn in the fight for the country’s history and principles.

Unfortunately, the Zinn Education Project refuses to accept defeat, and desires to teach American children that this country was founded upon the “dispossession of Native Americans, slavery, structural racism and oppression,” as opposed to the principles of liberty enshrined in the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution."








						More Than 5,000 Woke Teachers Sign Pledge to Teach CRT 'Regardless of the Law'
					

The Zinn Education Project is organizing left-wing teachers in an effort to dismantle conservative efforts to curb critical race theory.




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 6, 2021)

“*America's largest teachers' union backs teaching critical race theory to children, says it will fight those who oppose move, and calls for October rally to commemorate George Floyd's birthday*​

*The National Educator's Association recently announced it backs the teaching of critical race theory in schools

The country's largest teacher's union approved a resolution to promote critical race theory and assemble a team to teach it to union members

It also wants to assemble a staff to take on those who challenge its plans to promote CRT 

In addition to its plans, the NEA will launch a 'national day of action' on October 14 – George Floyd's birthday – to have a dialogue on systemic racism”* 
*








						National Educator's Association approves of critical race theory
					

The National Educator's Association recently announced it backs the teaching of critical race theory in schools and approved a resolution to assemble a team to teach it to union members.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 6, 2021)

Wanna see the result of government schooling?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2021)

Also found in public schools. Many patriotic, disciplined, respectful young people worthy of respect.


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 6, 2021)

Junior ROTC?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2021)

DGS49 said:


> Junior ROTC?


Yup. The Jr ROTC kids at my high school are some of the most respectful, helpful, patriotic kids you'll find. And there is always a waiting list to join. The library is bursting with trophies from local and national drill competitions.


----------



## The Purge (Jul 7, 2021)

READING .... is fundamental.


----------



## justoffal (Jul 7, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > I would have my children go to public schools as they are still great institutions of learning.
> ...


HOLY SHIT....that's not good.   I noticed that there are no predominantly um...Dark skinned nations on that list.... " YOU HAD BETTA GIT RIDDODAT AFORE DEY SEES IT! "


----------



## justoffal (Jul 7, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Junior ROTC?
> ...


nice...... and I sincerely thank you.....not being sarcastic ... I mean it!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 7, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Junior ROTC?
> ...





We've got a family member who went to Yale on an ROTC scholarship, and was commissioned in Armored Cav the same day he graduated.

Never met anyone smarter.


----------



## Ringtone (Jul 10, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The image of a wrecking ball comes to mind.


----------



## Ringtone (Jul 10, 2021)

initforme said:


> All the constant complainers don't go into schools and teach they just keep on complaining about them.   So we are waiting for you to show the nation how to fix things.   Get into the classrooms and teach.    The kids will surely sit perfectly still enthralled by your knowledge you impart.   They will be so excited to learn all that you have to contribute.


The state schools fail students by design.  The only real solution is to get one's children out of them.   In our home-schooling association, I teach history and mathematics, my wife, English grammar and literature.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 21, 2021)

The need to be destroyed applies not only to government k-12 level schools, but to the Colleges, the ersatz translation of “Madrassas”


Here's why:


"Journalism Professors at UNC-Chapel Hill Protest Objectivity in News Reporting​“protesting a ‘core values’ statement that upholds objectivity as a key tenet of news reporting”
Faculty members of UNC’s Hussman School of Journalism and Media converged last week to bemoan a statement of values that’s etched in granite and is found in the lobby of their school.

The core values statement, installed two years ago, touts objectivity, impartiality, integrity and truth-seeking, and after their kvetching session that statement was reportedly scrapped from the school’s website, the News & Observer reports.

“Faculty say the display gives the impression those statements are values of the school and its faculty, and in a draft of a statement … faculty wrote it should be removed or given more context. The draft also said Hussman’s actions had been harmful to the school’s reputation,” the News & Observer reported.

What’s more, the journalism school dean, Susan King, “told attendees she would explore options with lawyers about what the school can do with the display in the lobby.”








						Journalism Professors at UNC-Chapel Hill Protest Objectivity in News Reporting
					

"protesting a 'core values' statement that upholds objectivity as a key tenet of news reporting"




					legalinsurrection.com
				





If you vote Democrat, you support Izvestia and Pravda as our news sources.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 26, 2021)

"Parents Opting for Homeschool Rather Than Public Schools​Charlotte, NC — On Monday, the Associated Press is trying to report that homeschooling is on the rise across the country as part of the coronavirus pandemic. 
Some shared it was due to a desire to have a religious curriculum. Others shared it was because they believed their school systems were broken. In any case, *homeschooling is on the rise across the country at a double-digit pace.*

...a large portion of Americans see the absolute disaster that Democrats are making of this country and do not want their children to be brainwashed liberals.

You do not have to look very far to see story after story about how radical teachers are using critical race theory to brainwash kids into believing that systemic racism is real and that they are racists just for being American. The radical left forces this on them, ...


These liberals force on students the ideas of white supremacy, as in you are a supremacist if you are white. They teach them values like you deserve to have everything handed to you for free because that’s what we deserve as Americans.

Or it could be situations like this one in Minnesota where students were told to hide an equity survey from their parents. Yes, the school system wants to circumvent parents and tell students that the government and the school system know what is best for them."








						Coronavirus or Outrage? Parents Opting for Homeschool Rather Than Public Schools
					

The AP is reporting homeschooling is on the rise due to the pandemic. Is it the pandemic or parents that are frustrated with the brainwashing of their kids?




					thelibertyloft.com


----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schools can be saved if all teachers are fired and no more tenured bullshit. But..if I had kids at home today, they would be home schooled. Little House On The Prairie style.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 26, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Schools can be saved if all teachers are fired and no more tenured bullshit. But..if I had kids at home today, they would be home schooled. Little House On The Prairie style.





Home school family here.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 26, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> God forbid all kids have is “Home Skool”
> 
> Look at me, I is a Teecher!


Stats say that Homeschooled students do better than public school students...so why the fuck are we wasting money school teachers?


----------



## shoshi (Jul 27, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Home school family here.


May i suggest a basic lesson. conversion of binary and decimal numbers.


----------



## initforme (Jul 27, 2021)

If both parents stay home and are given subsidies to do so and teach, it is feasible.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 28, 2021)

initforme said:


> If both parents stay home and are given subsidies to do so and teach, it is feasible.




If parent love children enough.....it would be done.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 5, 2021)

"Teachers Union Sues Mom Nicole Solas To Prevent School District From Releasing Critical Race Teaching Records​
Previously, Solas was threatened with a lawsuit by the South Kingstown School Committee for seeking too many records regarding Critical Race and Gender teaching, now the Rhode Island chapter of the National Education Association has actually filed suit claiming many of the records are “private.”








						Teachers Union Sues Mom Nicole Solas To Prevent School District From Releasing Critical Race Teaching Records
					

Previously, Solas was threatened with a lawsuit by the South Kingstown School Committee for seeking too many records regarding Critical Race and Gender teaching, now the Rhode Island chapter of the National Education Association has actually filed suit claiming many of the records are "private."




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 8, 2021)

"A Virginia elementary school tells kids the police are dangerous​It’s great that parents are pushing back against the relentless leftist indoctrination in public schools but they might be wiser to pull their kids out entirely, starving schools of the students they need to justify funding. That seems like the most sensible move for parents with children at a Virginia elementary school. They discovered that “Safe,” a “video book” that the school recommended for seven-year-olds over the summer, comes from Woke Kindergarten, a site run by a woman who claims to be “transgender,” teaches kids that the police are dangerous, and believes the 5-7-year-old set needs to learn about transgenderism and pronouns.
The Fairfax Community Public School (“FCPS”) district posted a link to a video called “Safe” on its website as a summer resource for second graders:



> The video had been included in a summer learning guide at Bailey’s Elementary School for the Arts and Sciences in Falls Church along with content related to critical race theory, Black Lives Matter and news articles critical of White parents, according to a report in the Fairfax Times.











						A Virginia elementary school tells kids the police are dangerous
					

It’s great that parents are pushing back against the relentless leftist indoctrination in public schools but they might be wiser to pull their kids out entirely, starving schools of the students they need to justify funding. That seems like the...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 8, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "A Virginia elementary school tells kids the police are dangerous​It’s great that parents are pushing back against the relentless leftist indoctrination in public schools but they might be wiser to pull their kids out entirely, starving schools of the students they need to justify funding. That seems like the most sensible move for parents with children at a Virginia elementary school. They discovered that “Safe,” a “video book” that the school recommended for seven-year-olds over the summer, comes from Woke Kindergarten, a site run by a woman who claims to be “transgender,” teaches kids that the police are dangerous, and believes the 5-7-year-old set needs to learn about transgenderism and pronouns.
> The Fairfax Community Public School (“FCPS”) district posted a link to a video called “Safe” on its website as a summer resource for second graders:
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the police ARE dangerous. I suppose even a blind squirrel finds an occasional nut.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 8, 2021)

Jarlaxle said:


> Well, the police ARE dangerous. I suppose even a blind squirrel finds an occasional nut.




The Democrats, the party of felons, that is dangerous.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 8, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> The Democrats, the party of felons, that is dangerous.


The one has nothing to do with the other.  One is a criminal gang with a culture of _omerta_ much stronger than the Mafia ever dreamed of.

The other make  murals of drug dealers that get hit by lightning.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 8, 2021)

Jarlaxle said:


> The one has nothing to do with the other.  One is a criminal gang with a culture of _omerta_ much stronger than the Mafia ever dreamed of.
> 
> The other make  murals of drug dealers that get hit by lightning.





Also worth reading:






__





						Democrat Devotion To their Deity
					

At first glance, one might be led to believe that the Democrats/Progressives/Liberals, are atheists. Nay, nay….they worship daily and deeply….just, not the God Western Civilization worships.  Don’t mistake what appears to be militant atheism from the Democrats as anything but a demonstration of...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 8, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Also worth reading:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not news...many of them worship The State with religious fervor. (We have a couple here.)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 28, 2021)

"'Moment of Truth' For Public Schools as a Record Number of Parents Opt Out​Simply put, parents and students have lost faith in the school system to educate. They doubt whether the schools have the best interests of their students at heart. This poisonous doubt is having a tangible effect on enrollment.
Enrollment in public schools nationwide declined by 3 percent last year. But it was the numbers for kindergarten enrollment that should chill the blood of teachers’ unions and school district officials. Kindergarten enrollment tanked by 13 percent last year and it’s only expected to get worse this year.

 it’s not the pandemic itself that’s causing the collapse in enrollment. Its policies put in place to assuage the desires of teachers and not determine what’s best for the kids.

Reason:



> A joint Stanford Graduate School of Education/_New York Times_ study of 70,000 public schools in 33 states three weeks ago showed that those offering remote-only learning at the beginning of 2020–21 experienced a 3.7 percent decline, while those with in-person schooling went down 2.6 percent. “In other words,” Stanford education professor Thomas S. Dee told the university’s publicity department, “going remote-only actually increased the enrollment decline by about 40 percent.”




...another reason to view 2020–21 to be the apex of teachers union power, to be followed by inexorable descent. They got their work-at-home carveouts, their school closures, their preferred party running the federal government, their vaccine fast-tracking, their fingerprints all over the “science,” and their hundreds of billions in federal largesse. And as a result of all that influence, they created a product that’s literally repellant to millions of parents, even at the cost of free. Their ranks will almost certainly thin."








						A Deserved 'Moment of Truth' for Public Schools as a Record Number of Parents Opt Out
					

The public school system in America is in crisis -- the worst crisis since the forced bussing and integration issues of the 1970s.




					pjmedia.com


----------



## elektra (Sep 3, 2021)

The only good news, is Democrats run the schools. Democrats are the majority of teachers. That is good news because Democrats are super stupid. I constantly show my children how to question what their teachers, dictate. I show my children how a few simply books can show the internet sourced drivel taught in the schools in misleading and outright lies. 

I sometimes think it is good that the Democrats are trying to teach my children revisionist Marxist garbage. It exposes the Democrats American Marxist agenda. It teaches my children to question human's motives. It exposes the Democrats poor research and education.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 3, 2021)

elektra said:


> The only good news, is Democrats run the schools. Democrats are the majority of teachers. That is good news because Democrats are super stupid. I constantly show my children how to question what their teachers, dictate. I show my children how a few simply books can show the internet sourced drivel taught in the schools in misleading and outright lies.
> 
> I sometimes think it is good that the Democrats are trying to teach my children revisionist Marxist garbage. It exposes the Democrats American Marxist agenda. It teaches my children to question human's motives. It exposes the Democrats poor research and education.




We home schooled. 
Lots of advantages.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 3, 2021)

The left will say..."just an isolated case".  Bullshit. 








						CA school board faces intense backlash over 'Antifa' teacher: 'Where does the f---g buck stop?'
					

The Natomas school board in northwestern California saw a raucous meeting this week as outraged parents and members of the public demanded additional accountability for a teacher who said he wanted to turn the school's kids into revolutionaries.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Ray9 (Sep 5, 2021)

__





						icooolps.info
					

This domain may be for sale!



					icooolps.info


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 5, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Schools can be saved if all teachers are fired and no more tenured bullshit. But..if I had kids at home today, they would be home schooled. Little House On The Prairie style.


Yes, and chances are they will grow up to be idiots just like their parents.  That is my only problem with homeschooling.  If you can do it great, but ensure your kids are actually learning!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 5, 2021)

initforme said:


> If both parents stay home and are given subsidies to do so and teach, it is feasible.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Stats say that Homeschooled students do better than public school students...so why the fuck are we wasting money school teachers?


Why shouldn't they do better?  They SHOULD have the teachers almost undivided attention.  The problem is that is rarely true, as the kids are smarter than the parents and are left  to fend for themselves.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 5, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> The left will say..."just an isolated case".  Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What evidence do you have that this is NOT an isolated case?  Most likely you have none.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 5, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What evidence do you have that this is NOT an isolated case?  Most likely you have none.


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 5, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Yes, and chances are they will grow up to be idiots just like their parents.  That is my only problem with homeschooling.  If you can do it great, but ensure your kids are actually learning!


Learning what?  Queers are as normal as heteros and if a boy feels pretty today he can use the girl's restroom?  Critical race theory?  Crap like this is why government indoctrination centers are churning out Democrat pawns.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 21, 2021)

Still think the government schools can be saved???




"LA teacher hangs “F police, F America’ posters in her class​By
M. Dowling
 -
September 18, 2021


A teacher at the Alexander Hamilton High School in Los Angeles hangs ‘F*** the police,’ ‘F*** AmeriKKKa’ posters in her high school classroom. At least one parent blasted the display as taxpayer-funded ‘brainwashing’. The parent exposed the display.
The anti-American teacher also has signs saying, THIS IS NATIVE LAND,” as well as the Black Lives Matter, Palestinian, “modern PRIDE,” and transgender flags.
The anti-police poster also reads:
POLICING IS A VIOLENT, ANTI-BLACK, SETTLER INSTITUTION THAT ORIGINATED AS SLAVE PATROLS. *THEIR PRIMARY MANDATE IS TO PROTECT PROPERTY AND TO MILITARILY ENFORCE WHITE SUPREMACIST CAPITALISM*. THEY ARE DOING THEIR JOBS AS THEY ARE TRAINED AND PAID TO DO. YOU CAN’T FIX WHAT ISN’T BROKEN — *THAT’S WHY WE FIGHT FOR POLICE AND PRISON ABOLITION*. [Emphasis added].
The anti-America poster appears to depict Christopher Columbus and implies that the United States is inextricably tied to the Ku Klux Klan.










						LA teacher hangs "F police, F America' posters in her class
					

A teacher at the Alexander Hamilton High School in Los Angeles hangs ‘F*** the police,’ ‘F*** AmeriKKKa’ posters in her high school classroom. At least one parent blasted the display as taxpayer-funded ‘brainwashing’. The parent exposed the display. The anti-American teacher also has signs...




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## initforme (Sep 21, 2021)

That's LA.  Has zero effect on the rest of america.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 27, 2021)

Got this tweet this morn...


Thread​
See new Tweets
Conversation​





Virginia McMurdo

@VirginiaMcMurdo

Say a prayer for your girl as I start up a one-room schoolhouse tomorrow. I have 5 students; they are all my children. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are no masks and no shutdowns. I never meant to homeschool but I can't send my kids into this insane Covid Clown Academy anymore.

8:50 PM · Sep 26, 2021·Twitter for Android

1,739
 Retweets
173
 Quote Tweets
12K
 Likes


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 29, 2021)

"Parents fight to stop California schools from making kids chant to Aztec gods​Posted on September 29, 2021 11:15 am




_One deity, Tezcatlipoca, was honored with human sacrifices_​
A group of parents is asking California’s public school system to ban teachers from asking students to recite chants to Aztec gods, including one worshiped with human sacrifices. The parents also contend that the ethnic studies program that the state adopted earlier this year violates the U.S. Constitution.

In Aztec tradition, an impersonator of Tezcatlipoca, one of several gods featured in the curriculum, would be sacrificed with his heart removed to honor the deity.

The educational lessons were described this week as “blatantly unconstitutional” by the Thomas More Society, which is representing the parents in the legal action against the state of California Board of Education."




__





						Parents fight to stop California schools from making kids chant to Aztec gods
					

One deity, Tezcatlipoca, was honored with human sacrifices Staff Report A group of parents is asking California’s public school system to ban teachers from asking students to recite chants to Aztec gods, including one worshiped with human sacrifices. The parents also contend that the ethnic...



					presscalifornia.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2021)

TikTok 'Slap a Teacher' Challenge Incident Reported in ...​https://www.nbcboston.com › news › local › braintree-s...
A student assaulted a Braintree Public Schools employee on Thursday, officials said, calling it a part of the purported "_slap a teacher_" TikTok ...


'Slap a Teacher' Challenge: TikTok Says It Hasn't ... - Insider​https://www.insider.com › Culture › Tech
Schools are cautioning against a '_slap a teacher_' TikTok _challenge_, but it appears to be a rumor spread on Facebook.


A TikTok trend inspired students to steal toilets. Now, school ...​https://www.washingtonpost.com › nation › 2021/10/06
 Now, school officials say they're _slapping teachers_. ... For much of September, the “devious licks” TikTok _challenge_ drove young people to ...



Braintree student participated in 'slap a teacher' TikTok ...​https://www.masslive.com › news › 2021/10 › braintree...
Braintree student participated in '_slap a teacher_' TikTok _challenge_, district reminds families that physically assaulting staff members can lead ...



TikTok Slap a Teacher dare may mean criminal charges ...
https://www.wcvb.com › article › tiktok-slap-teacher-ch...
 Braintree Schools warn new TikTok '_Slap a Teacher_' _challenge_ could mean criminal charges, expulsion. Share. Copy Link.
People also search for​slap a teacher challenge tiktok videoslap a teacher challenge tik tok videotiktok challenges
tiktok challenges list 2020tiktok car accident lamborghinichild limit vasectomy

Fears Raised Over 'Slap a Teacher' TikTok Challenge​https://www.snopes.com › News › Viral Phenomena
 Little evidence exists that "_slap a teacher_" is an actual "_challenge_" on TikTok. ... That trend was blamed for the closure of New Britain High ...




Still sending your child to government school???


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2021)

"Florida mom gets standing ovation in Virginia after calling for 'mass exodus' from public schools​Florida mom Quisha King called for a "mass exodus" from the public school system, arguing that school officials left parents with no other choice for fighting left-wing ideas.

Her comments came during the Family Research Council's annual Pray Vote Stand Summit during a Thursday panel on "Fighting Indoctrination on a National Scale."

"I really think at this point the only thing to do is have a mass exodus from the public school system – that's it," King said. In response, she received prolonged applause, and many in the audience rose to their feet at the Leesburg, Virginia, event."




__





						Florida mom gets standing ovation in Virginia after calling for 'mass exodus' from public schools | Fox News
					

Florida mom Quisha King called for a "mass exodus" from the public school system, arguing that school officials left parents with no other choice for fighting left-wing ideas.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Oct 8, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nearly the entier USA was taken from the Indians.  Social justice: Jesus is the judge.  They that try to be a judge, will get into trouble, with the Judge of all. The church taught condeming judging to people. That is what the legal system is built upon. Teaching people who have blood in them to condemn people. People who don't have money are condemned.  A person manipulates money out of a person. There are two people were I live. One takes me to the bank or store as company. The other says, where is my twenty dollar's. He does that with a person who has a lot of money. He is trying that act with me, now. It just started.  Money makes people to hate people, and yet people say: money, we need money. The world needs to humble themselves.

Got to teach people to condemn people. It is the American way. Legal system is proof of that.

Racism:  A lie will become true, when the lie is repeated enough times. Men look on he outward appearance. Human race is a confusing term to a person who is a dumb as a beast. That lie creates unrest. Money makes things to be worse.
No real teaching. No really nice things like racing bikes. We need smart people making bicycles, components and wheels, etc. The church did not give a good example about freedom. The church controls people as to what they should be sexually simulated by. People are tormented by people who are mentally conditioned by the church. Clothing is good. Skin and genitalia are bad.  The church, influencing the state, and government are calling the enter body, bad.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> Nearly the entier USA was taken from the Indians.  Social justice: Jesus is the judge.  They that try to be a judge, will get into trouble, with the Judge of all. The church taught condeming judging to people. That is what the legal system is built upon. Teaching people who have blood in them to condemn people. People who don't have money are condemned.  A person manipulates money out of a person. There are two people were I live. One takes me to the bank or store as company. The other says, where is my twenty dollar's. He does that with a person who has a lot of money. He is trying that act with me, now. It just started.  Money makes people to hate people, and yet people say: money, we need money. The world needs to humble themselves.
> 
> Got to teach people to condemn people. It is the American way. Legal system is proof of that.
> 
> ...


What medication are you taking or should be taking?


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christ you go on with some crap. 
The education system certainly failed you as we can see. You're paranoid.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> Nearly the entier USA was taken from the Indians.  Social justice: Jesus is the judge.  They that try to be a judge, will get into trouble, with the Judge of all. The church taught condeming judging to people. That is what the legal system is built upon. Teaching people who have blood in them to condemn people. People who don't have money are condemned.  A person manipulates money out of a person. There are two people were I live. One takes me to the bank or store as company. The other says, where is my twenty dollar's. He does that with a person who has a lot of money. He is trying that act with me, now. It just started.  Money makes people to hate people, and yet people say: money, we need money. The world needs to humble themselves.
> 
> Got to teach people to condemn people. It is the American way. Legal system is proof of that.
> 
> ...




"Nearly the entier USA was taken from the Indians."


How so?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Christ you go on with some crap.
> The education system certainly failed you as we can see. You're paranoid.




See if you can post with correct syntax, and no vulgarity.

Try.

Make government school proud of you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Nearly the entier USA was taken from the Indians."
> 
> 
> How so?



And more importantly, so what?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> And more importantly, so what?




My point is that there was no concept of land ownership by the Indians until the Europeans brought capitalism to their attention.


Clearly, the land was not ‘stolen’ from the migrants who never thought they had any claim to it…..until the white man told them that they did.
Silly white folks.

The Europeans brought the idea of economics to this continent.
The demand for certain assets by the settlers illuminated the necessity of ‘private property’ to the Indians.



In his article “Towards a theory of property rights” Harold Demsetz shows by a historic example of the Montagnes Indians the impact of private property. It demonstrates the different behaviours in cases with and without private property rights, how private property solves negative externalities and the role of coordination by changing individuals’ behaviour.

The Montagnes Indians had no restrictions on hunting (=> open-access common property good).


… when* the colonists started in the 18th century to acquire beaver furs from the Indians, the value of the beaver increased to such an extent, that the onset of intensification of hunting led to a decline in the beaver population *(= negative externality).



Everyone hunted as much as he could and nobody cared about the sustainability of the beaver population. The benefit/revenue of each animal was individual for the hunter, but the costs of the stock decline had the community as a whole (= tragedy of the commons).

The Montagnes Indians successfully solved the problem by the allocation of individual territories on the families (= exactly defined property right), so that individual incentives appeared to plan for the long term under consideration of the beaver population. Consequently the negative externality was remedied and the individuals’ behavior purposely changed by property rights.
 (Demsetz, 1967: 351 – 354).” Property rights




*Changes in knowledge result in changes in production functions, market values, and aspirations.* Thanks to those white pioneers.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> See if you can post with correct syntax, and no vulgarity.
> 
> Try.
> 
> Make government school proud of you.



You don't like it when I stick it up you. 
Everything you post us about the evils of the democrats. You're paranoid about it.  

Considering the huge expense of educating people like you, this country is due for a massive refund on nut cases like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You don't like it when I stick it up you.
> Everything you post us about the evils of the democrats. You're paranoid about it.
> 
> Considering the huge expense of educating people like you, this country is due for a massive refund on nut cases like you.




Maybe it’s time for you to have a brain scan….it’s possible the squirrel has died.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 9, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Maybe it’s time for you to have a brain scan….it’s possible the squirrel has died.



You'll never match it with me.  You don't have the smarts. Swing silly  jeers forever but nothing will change my previous descriptions of you.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 9, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You'll never match it with me.  You don't have the smarts. Swing silly  jeers forever but nothing will change my previous descriptions of you.


You're both being pretty stupid. Leave it at that.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 10, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> You're both being pretty stupid. Leave it at that.


The only difference is I'm right . 
Both of you are hate filled republicans. That's what's stupid.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 10, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> The only difference is I'm right .
> Both of you are hate filled republicans. That's what's stupid.


Take your partisan troll bullshit to another forum.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 10, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Take your partisan troll bullshit to another forum.



The audacity of you to tell me I'm partisan. You don't own this forum nor will you instruct me to leave you piece of shit. 
Your problem is you don't have any debate when challenged. It's all lies and hate which is the only weapon of brain dead ignorant republicans like you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 10, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> My point is that there was no concept of land ownership by the Indians until the Europeans brought capitalism to their attention.
> 
> 
> Clearly, the land was not ‘stolen’ from the migrants who never thought they had any claim to it…..until the white man told them that they did.
> ...



I understood your point.  My subsequent point was that, whether it was or not, I don't care.  For all of human history, land belonged to whomever had the strength and will to take it and hold it.  That's how every single piece of land on Earth, with the possible exception of Antarctica, came to its current owners . . . and all of its previous owners, as well.  The idea that this is somehow unique to the United States is ludicrous.


----------



## San Souci (Oct 10, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I notice NY Mayor Deblowsio canceled the Gifted kids program because most of them were White or Asian.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2021)

San Souci said:


> I notice NY Mayor Deblowsio canceled the Gifted kids program because most of them were White or Asian.




We can't honor hard work in Progressive-world.


----------



## woodwork201 (Oct 10, 2021)

surada said:


> Just curious about your superior education and your mocking everyone constantly. Are you doing something grand and constructive with your life or are you retired?


What does work have to do with that?  Is the worth of a person only the sum of their contribution to corporate wealth?


----------



## woodwork201 (Oct 10, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> You're both being pretty stupid. Leave it at that.


Colin Norris is the living proof of everything PoliticalChic has posted in this thread, especially the proof that social media and modern technology are making people stupid.


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> What does work have to do with that?  Is the worth of a person only the sum of their contribution to corporate wealth?



You're a Trumper, aren't you?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> The audacity of you to tell me I'm partisan. ....


Yeah, and here's another one: water is wet.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Yeah, and here's another one: water is wet.



And your not partisan? You liar.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> Just curious about your superior education and your mocking everyone constantly. Are you doing something grand and constructive with your life or are you retired?


Elitist much?  Retirement is the end of one's "grand and constructive" life?  This explains a lot about you and sister, it's not very flattering.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> And your not partisan? You liar.


When did I say I wasn't, idiot? However, what I am NOT is mindlessly, exclusively, and ignorantly partisan like YOU.


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Elitist much?  Retirement is the end of one's "grand and constructive" life?  This explains a lot about you and sister, it's not very flattering.



I don't have a sister.. Retirement has been great fun so far.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Elitist much?  Retirement is the end of one's "grand and constructive" life?  .....


It's not?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> It's not?


Speak for yourself.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> I don't have a sister.. Retirement has been great fun so far.


It must be a very sad way to live, doing nothing that can be considered grand or constructive because it doesn't make money.  Maybe it's a matter of perspective.  Yours sucks.

Does that make you useless, because you're just having fun?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Speak for yourself.


That's not an answer.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> It must be a very sad way to live, doing nothing that can be considered grand or constructive because it doesn't make money.  Maybe it's a matter of perspective.  Yours sucks.
> 
> Does that make you useless, because you're just having fun?


Seems like you've got some repressed issues.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Seems like you've got some repressed issues.


I'm retired and I do grand and constructive things every day.

Repressed issues?  LOL!  Do tell.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> That's not an answer.


Yes it is.  Don't be stupid if you want to talk with me.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> .... I do grand and constructive things every day.
> 
> ......


Do tell.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Yes it is.  ....


It clearly is not. You know this.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 11, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> It clearly is not. You know this.


Okay, you win.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 11, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> What does work have to do with that?  Is the worth of a person only the sum of their contribution to corporate wealth?




Simply that dolt's attempt to run from the issue.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> You're a Trumper, aren't you?


"Trumper"???


You voted for this???


----------



## woodwork201 (Oct 13, 2021)

surada said:


> You're a Trumper, aren't you?


What I am is a constitutional conservative... but I'm going to change that and go with patriot.  I'm a person who loves my country and hates those who fight to destroy it.  My patriotism is to the Constitution and original intent of its authors.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 13, 2021)

For most of American History, schools (particularly primary schools) were private institutions.  When we first began to settle The West, most children were home-schooled.  When towns and villages had groups of children, the parents of the town (or sometimes a local benefactor) would get together and pay for a school teacher and a purpose built facility.

As towns and cities grew, the concept of using taxpayer revenue to fund state-sponsored schools became the norm, but not until very late in the 19th Century.

Parents maintained some semblance of control over the state schools for a while with Parent Teacher Associations, but those organizations are largely ineffectual now as textbook publication and curriculums are controlled at a Federal level.


----------



## surada (Oct 13, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> What I am is a constitutional conservative... but I'm going to change that and go with patriot.  I'm a person who loves my country and hates those who fight to destroy it.  My patriotism is to the Constitution and original intent of its authors.



My apologies. You could never have voted for Trump.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 13, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Trumper"???
> 
> 
> You voted for this???


I know, right?  As if the asking of that question carries great accusatory weight.  Like in , "You're a mass murderer, aren't you?"


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2021)

fncceo said:


> ....s textbook publication and curriculums are controlled at a Federal level.


No they aren't.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 22, 2021)

Best argument for home schooling....


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 22, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Best argument for home schooling....


Best illustration ever of why it's not a good idea to give "teachers" space for smoking their meth between classes.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2021)

"Bill Maher: Saying Parents Shouldn’t Be Involved Is An Applause Line With Teachers​.... Bill Maher stated that education will be the big issue in the 2022 elections because “Parents vote, and they don’t like what’s going on in school.” And that Virginia gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe’s (D) statement that parents shouldn’t be telling schools what to teach happened because “Democrats are so used to talking to teachers. This is a mic drop applause line with teachers, not so much with parents.”








						Bill Maher: Saying Parents Shouldn’t Be Involved Is An Applause Line With Teachers
					

Fortunately, Democrats rarely listen to Bill Maher (or other moderate Democrats) as he speaks from a left of center spot, but, more in line with a JFK type Liberalism, rather than a Bernie Sanders …




					www.thepiratescove.us


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2021)

"Virginia promotes book telling teachers to embrace CRT, which McAuliffe says isn't being taught​Book promoted by Virginia education department says, 'Teachers need to be taught how to question Whiteness'​
"Lastly, teachers must embrace theories such as critical race theory, settler colonialism, Black feminism, dis/ability, critical race studies, and other critical theories, that have the ability to interrogate anti-Blackness …" Love wrote in "We Want to Do More Than Survive: Abolitionist Teaching and the Pursuit of Educational Freedom."





Virginia promotes book telling teachers to embrace CRT, which McAuliffe says isn't being taught​The Virginia Department of Education is promoting a book that says teachers "must embrace" critical race theory, as gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe continues to deny that the radical ideology is taught in public schools.



www.foxnews.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 5, 2021)

"Indiana school admin explains how schools teach CRT without using that term: 'We're lying'​'When we tell you Critical Race Theory isn't taught in our schools we're lying'​"When we tell you that our schools aren’t teaching Critical Race Theory, that it’s nowhere in our standards, that’s misdirection," Indianapolis district science coordinator, instructional coach, and administrator Tony Kinnett posted on Twitter Thursday.

"We tell our teachers to treat our students differently based on color. We tell our students every problem is a result of ‘white men’ and that everything Western Civilization built is racist. Capitalism is a tool of white supremacy. Those are straight out of Kimberle Crenshaw’s main points verbatim in ‘Critical Race Theory: The Key Writings that Formed the Movement.’"




Indiana school admin explains how schools teach CRT without using that term: 'We're lying'​A school administrator in Indiana went viral after posting a video explaining that Indiana schools are teaching Critical Race Theory and intentionally deceiving concerned parents about whether or not their children are being subjected to it.



www.foxnews.com


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 10, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Indiana school admin explains how schools teach CRT without using that term: 'We're lying'​'When we tell you Critical Race Theory isn't taught in our schools we're lying'​"When we tell you that our schools aren’t teaching Critical Race Theory, that it’s nowhere in our standards, that’s misdirection," Indianapolis district science coordinator, instructional coach, and administrator Tony Kinnett posted on Twitter Thursday.
> 
> "We tell our teachers to treat our students differently based on color. We tell our students every problem is a result of ‘white men’ and that everything Western Civilization built is racist. Capitalism is a tool of white supremacy. Those are straight out of Kimberle Crenshaw’s main points verbatim in ‘Critical Race Theory: The Key Writings that Formed the Movement.’"
> 
> ...



It's the typical leftist "I'm ignorant, and my limited intelligence should define the world" shell game:  they don't have a specific course titled, "Critical Race Theory", so they can lie to themselves that they aren't teaching it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> It's the typical leftist "I'm ignorant, and my limited intelligence should define the world" shell game:  they don't have a specific course titled, "Critical Race Theory", so they can lie to themselves that they aren't teaching it.





And informational dominance, control of the state media, allows it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 20, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 566515




'Disagree"???????

Really???


You should know by now that I am never wrong.


*U.S. Students Show No Improvement in Math, Reading, Science on International Exam*

Most troubling among the results was that an international performance gap in education is widening.



*By **Lauren Camera**, Senior Education Writer* *Dec. 3, 2019, at 3:00 a.m.*

After those results were released, Secretary of Education Betsy DeVos, who has long bemoaned the U.S. performance on the exam, slammed the K-12 education establishment for allowing students to fall behind in math and reading without fully taking advantage of the types of "education freedom" at the heart of the Trump administration's agenda.

She did the same Tuesday in reacting to the PISA scores.

"The bottom line is there has not been a single study that shows American education is improving enough," DeVos said in a statement. "Scores have flatlined for a decade. Worse yet, scores for our most vulnerable students continue to decline. We are being outpaced not only by our global competitors like China and Russia, but also by countries like Estonia, Finland and Canada."



			https://www.usnews.com/news/education-news/articles/2019-12-03/us-students-show-no-improvement-in-math-reading-science-on-international-exam


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 6, 2022)

_"Error-riddled Virginia teachers union letter gets roasted on social media_​_





An error-laden letter from a Virginia teachers union calling for more protections against the coronavirus has gone viral on Twitter.

Startled by a slew of linguistic gaffes, an Arlington parent took a correction pen to the piece and posted the aftermath online.

“Hey @VEA4Kids, are you going to send out more of these grammar worksheets over break?” the poster quipped derisively. “My kids and I had a great time spotting errors! Did we find them all?”

Despite the letter only consisting of five paragraphs, the Twitter teacher spotted roughly 20 blunders and highlighted them in green pen.














						Error-riddled Virginia teachers union letter gets roasted on social media
					

A sloppily written letter from a Virginia teachers union calling for more protections against the coronavirus has gone viral on Twitter.




					nypost.com
				






_


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> _"Error-riddled Virginia teachers union letter gets roasted on social media_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my editing days.

But yeah, teachers.  No wonder we're fucked.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Bill Maher: Saying Parents Shouldn’t Be Involved Is An Applause Line With Teachers​.... Bill Maher stated that education will be the big issue in the 2022 elections because “Parents vote, and they don’t like what’s going on in school.” And that Virginia gubernatorial candidate Terry McAuliffe’s (D) statement that parents shouldn’t be telling schools what to teach happened because “Democrats are so used to talking to teachers. This is a mic drop applause line with teachers, not so much with parents.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slow day in Russia…


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 7, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Slow day in Russia…




This is the sort of post that explains why they still seat you at the kids table for Thanksgiving.




I yearn for the day when one of your sort can digest the post, and articulate a cogent response to same, making an argument for the opposite view.
I'm sure that will occur any day now.....
.....any day.......
.....any........


----------



## otto105 (Jan 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> This is the sort of post that explains why they still seat you at the kids table for Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Russia they don't digest, they ingest Putin's offerings with joy.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 30, 2022)

" BLM Indoctrination Hits Grade School Students Next Week With Nationwide “Black Lives Matter in Schools”​Dubbed “Black Lives Matter in School Week,” teachers will be indoctrinating students into the belief that not all lives matter. They will be taught that the grievances of Black people are superior to the grievances of other races. Worst of all, they will be mixing in the other “hidden” aspect of the BLM movement: LGBTQ+ superiority.

Here’s a letter sent to parents of third-grade students at Arbor Heights Elementary in Seattle, Washington:



> _Date: January 28, 2022 at 227 PM PST
> Subject: BLM at school week Jan. 31st-Feb. 4th
> Dear Third Grade Families,_
> ***Support The Liberty Daily and Mike Lindell -- use code TLD at MyPillow.com and get up to 66% off!***
> ...











						EXCLUSIVE: BLM Indoctrination Hits Grade School Students Next Week With Nationwide "Black Lives Matter in Schools" ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
					

If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. For Cultural Marxism to be successful, racism is required to instill division between the various races, religions, and sexual orientations. The only way to engage the masses in the cognitive dissonance required to embrace Cultural...




					thelibertydaily.com
				





"...events planned for the week that include demonizing law enforcement and pushing for defunding police. "


----------



## Tax Man (Jan 30, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 594744
> " BLM Indoctrination Hits Grade School Students Next Week With Nationwide “Black Lives Matter in Schools”​Dubbed “Black Lives Matter in School Week,” teachers will be indoctrinating students into the belief that not all lives matter. They will be taught that the grievances of Black people are superior to the grievances of other races. Worst of all, they will be mixing in the other “hidden” aspect of the BLM movement: LGBTQ+ superiority.
> 
> Here’s a letter sent to parents of third-grade students at Arbor Heights Elementary in Seattle, Washington:
> ...


What is going on is educating children of the inequalities in Americas past that influence todays living.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 30, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> What is going on is educating children of the inequalities in Americas past that influence todays living.





I can't wait for your posts once you have actually attended a school.


In anticipation of that future occasion, here's a term you should learn:

Book:
a written or printed work consisting of pages glued or sewn together along one side and bound in covers.
Google.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 16, 2022)

California mother claims teachers manipulated her daughter to change her gender​


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2022)

“Our fight is against the patriarchy, our fight is against capitalism, our fight is for the soul of our city,” said Greta Callahan, head of the Minneapolis teachers union.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## candycorn (Mar 16, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> God forbid all kids have is “Home Skool”
> 
> Look at me, I is a Teecher!


The OP was home schooled.
She's a disaster.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 21, 2022)

Teachers.....they must be really smart!



Oh....wait:

Teacher Union President cannot spell and displays the Ukraine flag incorrectly​


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2022)

Beats Home Skool

Look at me!
I is a Teecher!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2022)

What it takes to teach Home Skool

Sleep till noon
Have the kids watch TV all morning as part of their instruction
Teach your kids about hating Jews, Muslims, Mexicans, Blacks….
Learn them about Creation Science and the evils of evolution
Forbid them from interacting with those who are not your kind


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 26, 2022)

"Two morons in Oregon (of COURSE) made and distributed the video that led to their own suspension when they did a TikTok of themselves saying “F*** YOU” and flipping the bird at the idea of parents objecting to the brainwashing of kids at Mountain View Middle School in Newberg, Oregon.












						GOOD: Two IDIOT school district employees SUSPENDED over TikTok video recorded in a CLASSROOM
					

Two morons in Oregon (of COURSE) made and distributed the video that led to their own suspension when they did a TikTok of themselves saying “F*** YOU” and flipping the bird at the idea…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 26, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Two morons in Oregon (of COURSE) made and distributed the video that led to their own suspension when they did a TikTok of themselves saying “F*** YOU” and flipping the bird at the idea of parents objecting to the brainwashing of kids at Mountain View Middle School in Newberg, Oregon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone who thinks "the flag should not be aloud" is teaching American children?  Time to yank your children out of public school and let the morons scream as they see their funding going DOWN THE TUBE!  Suck it, bitches!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 26, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Someone who thinks "the flag should not be aloud" is teaching American children?  Time to yank your children out of public school and let the morons scream as they see their funding going DOWN THE TUBE!  Suck it, bitches!




We are a home school family.


Thank God.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 26, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> We are a home school family.
> 
> 
> Thank God.


Bless you for saving those precious children from a life of mediocrity!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## surada (Mar 26, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…_and if that title isn’t heeded, neither can America be saved._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What arrogance.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 26, 2022)

surada said:


> What arrogance.




As long as you are on the other side of the argument I know I am on the right track.


Remember the last time you were right about anything?





Me neither.


----------



## surada (Mar 26, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> As long as you are on the other side of the argument I know I am on the right track.
> 
> 
> Remember the last time you were right about anything?
> ...


Do you teach or just play on the internet?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 26, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> We are a home school family.
> 
> 
> Thank God.



My 13-year-old won't allow me to send him to regular school (I wouldn't send him to a public school, but he won't even accept a charter school at this point).  He's heard too much about what goes on in schools now.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 26, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 621614



Good point.  Having seen the quality of education being provided in math, science, English, and history, I wouldn't want those same people teaching my kids sex, even if it wasn't creepy.  I'm hoping to have more grandchildren someday.  These retards would have them trying to reproduce by sticking their finger in their partner's nostril or something.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 26, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My 13-year-old won't allow me to send him to regular school (I wouldn't send him to a public school, but he won't even accept a charter school at this point).  He's heard too much about what goes on in schools now.




This lad is wise beyond his years!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 26, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Good point.  Having seen the quality of education being provided in math, science, English, and history, I wouldn't want those same people teaching my kids sex, even if it wasn't creepy.  I'm hoping to have more grandchildren someday.  These retards would have them trying to reproduce by sticking their finger in their partner's nostril or something.




I bet you've seen the results of our government schooled kids on international exams....






			https://imgix.mic.com/mic/20eb874267a80698de84a0a850b84e20fdb19c1c1795a88e14aed8b15a09a0ef.jpg?w=646&fit=max&auto=format%2Ccompress
		




PISA - PISA - OECD

www.oecd.org › pisa

*PISA* is the OECD's Programme for International Student Assessment. *PISA* measures 15-year-olds' ability to use their reading, mathematics and science ...

PISA Test - PISA


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 30, 2022)

"Liberal Perv Parade Proving Exactly Why Florida Law Is Needed​ American leftists have long been open about viewing parents as annoying obstacles to the public education indoctrination process. That’s how “Pre-K” came into being in the first place. The sooner they can get the kids out of the house for several hours a day, the easier it is to start brainwashing them with a radicalized agenda.

...Democrats are so hell-bent on being able to talk to innocent, vulnerable children who are barely removed from toddlerhood about sex.

...lamenting was not being able to talk to his young charges (kindergarteners) about his personal life with his gay partner.



> But at least one teacher, Amber Mercier who works at The Academy, says she’ll keep lying to parents about their kids, and she’s willing to lose her job over it.
> Mercier is gay, and she believes keeping secrets about sexuality from her students’ families — if the student wants her to — is worth losing her job over. “I just want to go ahead and state that I would rather lose my job than out one of my students to their families. Being a safe person and a safe place for kids who don’t have that at home is one of the best parts of being a teacher, so, yeah, I’m not doing it. Fire me, sue me, take me to jail — I’m not doing it.”


Again, we’re talking about kids between the ages of four and eight, exactly what is she going to out them for?"








						The Morning Briefing: Liberal Perv Parade Proving Exactly Why Florida Law Is Needed
					

Top O’ the Briefing Happy Wednesday, dear Kruiser Morning Briefing friends. We meet in the meadow at midnight. Don’t forget the gas masks and jodhpurs....




					pjmedia.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 10, 2022)

"Trans Non-Binary Teacher Says It’s Appropriate to Teach Children at 3-Years-Old about Sex​











						Trans Non-Binary Teacher Says It's Appropriate to Teach Children at 3-Years-Old about Sex
					

A young trans non-binary teacher went online to denounce the Florida bill that bans teaching you kids about sex and sexual acts from kindergarten to 3rd grade. This non-binary teacher with green hair disagrees. He/She says 3-year-olds are ready to discuss such topics. This is scary. Via Libs of...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Likkmee (Apr 23, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Someone who thinks "the flag should not be aloud" is teaching American children?  Time to yank your children out of public school and let the morons scream as they see their funding going DOWN THE TUBE!  Suck it, bitches!


New law for tachers on the Island Of Likk.
Teachers must live in the real world, fully employed by any non-govt agency for a period of 20 years, before entering a cirriculum for a teaching degree.
The same applies for architects, engineers and politicians


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 25, 2022)

*"Randi Weingarten Says Parental Rights Bills are ‘The Way in Which Wars Start’*
AFT is the country’s most prominent teachers’ union has been a vocal critic of Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis and the recent spate of parental rights legislation, accusing the GOP of overstepping their bounds.








						Randi Weingarten Says Parental Rights Bills are 'The Way in Which Wars Start' - Headline USA
					

(Molly Bruns, Headline USA) Randi Weingarten, President of the American Federation of Teachers (AFT), said the efforts to pass parental rights bills in many states will cause unrest, Fox News reported.




					headlineusa.com
				












"


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Apr 25, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Randi Weingarten Says Parental Rights Bills are ‘The Way in Which Wars Start’*
> AFT is the country’s most prominent teachers’ union has been a vocal critic of Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis and the recent spate of parental rights legislation, accusing the GOP of overstepping their bounds.
> 
> 
> ...


Grabbing that meme.  Applies to SOOOOOOOOOOO many of the sick losers on this board.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Apr 25, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 636129


Touch the children in a sexual manner, physically or verbally, and die.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 25, 2022)

Any parent who lived through these past two years and still has illusions about teachers' unions promoting the interests of our children is an idiot.

With all due modesty, I had a kid go through out local public K-12 with minimal psychological damage.  He got instruction on safe anal sex at 10 years old, so I knew what I was up against. For some reason, he get into the habit of thinking for himself, and is anything but a clone of his immediate paternal ancestor.  He is a damn fine journalist and at 40 y.o., is working his butt off to make a living.  On more than one occasion, he has been able to straighten me out on a matter of public interest, simply because he reads a ton of material, and is careful about whom he takes seriously.

Home schooling was not an option for us, and would not be an option for many, even with a relative shitload of "education" in the parental intellectual bank.  Best to pay attention to what s/he is being taught, and step in where it is false, harmful, or objectionable.  Remember, your kids are as smart as you are (even though they know they are smarter).


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 25, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> Any parent who lived through these past two years and still has illusions about teachers' unions promoting the interests of our children is an idiot.
> 
> With all due modesty, I had a kid go through out local public K-12 with minimal psychological damage.  He got instruction on safe anal sex at 10 years old, so I knew what I was up against. For some reason, he get into the habit of thinking for himself, and is anything but a clone of his immediate paternal ancestor.  He is a damn fine journalist and at 40 y.o., is working his butt off to make a living.  On more than one occasion, he has been able to straighten me out on a matter of public interest, simply because he reads a ton of material, and is careful about whom he takes seriously.
> 
> Home schooling was not an option for us, and would not be an option for many, even with a relative shitload of "education" in the parental intellectual bank.  Best to pay attention to what s/he is being taught, and step in where it is false, harmful, or objectionable.  Remember, your kids are as smart as you are (even though they know they are smarter).


I keep telling you to put your broad brush away.  Teachers unions are toothless tigers in about 95% of the country.  Unfortunately, you live in an educational shithole run by liberals.  Of course you mileage may vary!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 25, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Randi Weingarten Says Parental Rights Bills are ‘The Way in Which Wars Start’*
> AFT is the country’s most prominent teachers’ union has been a vocal critic of Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis and the recent spate of parental rights legislation, accusing the GOP of overstepping their bounds.
> 
> 
> ...



Y'know what, Randi?  The right agrees with you.  We just disagree about which one of us fired the first shot.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 26, 2022)

Not to argue numbers, Admiral, but California, New York, Illinois, Massachusetts, and Pennsylvania constitute far more than 5% of the public school universe, and in those states the Teachers' unions RULE.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 7, 2022)

When you send your child to government school.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 8, 2022)

"Westport, CT School District Begins To Remove Shakespeare From Curriculum​William Shakespeare is widely considered to be the most important literary figure of all time. Now, according to many disappointed parents, the elective course on Shakespeare at Staples High School has been cancelled. Parents also note Shakespeare appears to be getting reduced representation across English classes.

This sad development is consistent with a disturbing trend. Harper Lee’s _To Kill a Mockingbird_ was once a core element of Westport’s 8th grade curriculum but no longer is, as we previously observed. Dr. Ibram X. Kendi of course wrote in Stamped that he believes TKAM is racist.

As we have noted previously, Kendi’s organization has for years been championed by TEAM Westport and has provided extensive training to our teachers and various town employees. Now another literary giant whom Kendi finds objectionable seems to be on the chopping block. In 2020, Kendi tweeted an article which harshly criticized the teaching of Shakespeare…"








						Westport, CT School District Begins To Remove Shakespeare From Curriculum - CD Media
					

Another literary giant whom Kendi finds objectionable seems to be on the chopping block.




					creativedestructionmedia.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 10, 2022)

Amazing.....this is in the school books, but not allowed to be read at a school board meeting.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 21, 2022)

"Fairfax, Virginia Schools May Expel Elementary Students For ‘Misgendering’ People​Fairfax’s proposed changes, set to be approved May 26, have hit a new low. Legally meaningless offenses such as “malicious misgendering” and “outing related to gender identification” would be now punishable by up to “Level 4” sanctions. It’s the last level before penalties for drug dealing, rape, and homicide.

Level 4 is the punishment meted out for assault and battery, drug consumption, theft, and arson. These penalties may be applied _even to kindergarteners_ and include, at their worst, expulsion at the behest of the school board.

This barrage of ideological punishment is accompanied by the school board sex-ed committee’s latest, unanimous April 2022 vote to move instruction on gender identity down to elementary school. "








						Virginia Schools May Expel Elementary Students For ‘Misgendering’
					

In Fairfax County, Virginia, changes set to be approved May 26 would punish ‘malicious misgendering’ at the same level as assault.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## otto105 (Jun 21, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Fairfax, Virginia Schools May Expel Elementary Students For ‘Misgendering’ People​Fairfax’s proposed changes, set to be approved May 26, have hit a new low. Legally meaningless offenses such as “malicious misgendering” and “outing related to gender identification” would be now punishable by up to “Level 4” sanctions. It’s the last level before penalties for drug dealing, rape, and homicide.
> 
> Level 4 is the punishment meted out for assault and battery, drug consumption, theft, and arson. These penalties may be applied _even to kindergarteners_ and include, at their worst, expulsion at the behest of the school board.
> 
> ...


Dude, just stop with the cracker posts.

Don’t you ruskies have a war to worry about?


----------



## justoffal (Jun 21, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Dude, just stop with the cracker posts.
> 
> Don’t you ruskies have a war to worry about?



So you're a mis-gendered little puppy are ya?  You want to teach children to lie in public about someone else's gender.  This goes way beyond personal preference um " DUDE " and btw if you saw a full picture of PC there's no way you would ever refer to her as a Dude trust me...um Dude.  You don't get to tell me that the color I've known as purple for my whole life is now legally yellow or I go to jail.  You don't get to tell me that a person walking around with a vagina and developed breasts is not a woman or a person walking around with a flesh pendulum is a female.  This goes way beyond social etiquette...this is a direct assault on cognitive accuracy and a threat to independent thinking....this is being done not for the sake of hurt feelings its being done as conditioning technique designed to destroy intelligent objectivity.

JO


----------



## otto105 (Jun 21, 2022)

justoffal said:


> So you're a mis-gendered little puppy are ya?  You want to teach children to lie in public about someone else's gender.  This goes way beyond personal preference um " DUDE " and btw if you saw a full picture of PC there's no way you would ever refer to her as a Dude trust me...um Dude.  You don't get to tell me that the color I've known as purple for my whole life is now legally yellow or I go to jail.  You don't get to tell me that a person walking around with a vagina and developed breasts is not a woman or a person walking around with a flesh pendulum is a female.  This goes way beyond social etiquette...this is a direct assault on cognitive accuracy and a threat to independent thinking....this is being done not for the sake of hurt feelings its being done as conditioning technique designed to destroy intelligent objectivity.
> 
> JO


What lies are they teaching?


----------



## Ringtone (Jun 21, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Fairfax, Virginia Schools May Expel Elementary Students For ‘Misgendering’ People​Fairfax’s proposed changes, set to be approved May 26, have hit a new low. Legally meaningless offenses such as “malicious misgendering” and “outing related to gender identification” would be now punishable by up to “Level 4” sanctions. It’s the last level before penalties for drug dealing, rape, and homicide.
> 
> Level 4 is the punishment meted out for assault and battery, drug consumption, theft, and arson. These penalties may be applied _even to kindergarteners_ and include, at their worst, expulsion at the behest of the school board.
> 
> ...


This a obviously institutional, emphatic imposition of the sexual ideology of homofascim and transfascism.  Legal challenges are coming, and the courts had better do their damn jobs or else.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 22, 2022)

Ringtone said:


> This a obviously institutional, emphatic imposition of the sexual ideology of homofascim and transfascism.  Legal challenges are coming, and the courts had better do their damn jobs or else.




I wonder if it is too late.


----------



## dblack (Jun 22, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Because of radical infestation…


Public education was a mistake. It's always been a tool for indoctrination, and now that the two-party death spiral has done its job and split us into warring factions, the schools are a prime battleground. Close them all.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 22, 2022)

dblack said:


> Public education was a mistake. It's always been a tool for indoctrination, and now that the two-party death spiral has done its job and split us into warring factions, the schools are a prime battleground. Close them all.


Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.

I guess your education has a huge mistake because you are a terminal dumbass!


----------



## dblack (Jun 22, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> I guess your education has a huge mistake because you are a terminal dumbass!


"Good answer, good answer!"


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 5, 2022)

> God forbid all kids have is “Home Skool”





rightwinger said:


> Look at me, I is a Teecher!


as opposed to the grammatically correct Public Skool PC

 "don't chew eyeball me" "I be a teecher"


----------



## iansolyn (Oct 1, 2022)

I think that the transition to homeschooling is a bad option because firstly not all families have time to teach, and secondly, they do not have professional teaching skills, which can have a very bad effect on the child's learning. I'm talking about a complete transition to homeschooling, so you don't need to cite isolated cases of success of this system and claim that it is better.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 1, 2022)

iansolyn said:


> I think that the transition to homeschooling is a bad option because firstly not all families have time to teach, and secondly, they do not have professional teaching skills, which can have a very bad effect on the child's learning. I'm talking about a complete transition to homeschooling, so you don't need to cite isolated cases of success of this system and claim that it is better.


Home schooling today uses internet sources such as K12.com

Look into it.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 1, 2022)

Here's another bad school.








						Georgia mom and substitute teacher files lawsuit after being fired over religious beliefs
					

Lindsey Barr spoke out about the books her children were being read in the school library, and said she was fired because of it. Now she is suing.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## ChemEngineer (Oct 1, 2022)

iansolyn said:


> I think that the transition to homeschooling is a bad option because firstly not all families have time to teach, and secondly, they do not have professional teaching skills, which can have a very bad effect on the child's learning. I'm talking about a complete transition to homeschooling, so you don't need to cite isolated cases of success of this system and claim that it is better.



And you think teachers have these "professional teaching skills" that they demonstrate, lecturing on the nuances of fisting, transgender mental illness, rimming, teaching that America is systemically racist and evil?  These are "professional teaching skills" are they?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 1, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> And you think teachers have these "professional teaching skills" that they demonstrate, lecturing on the nuances of fisting, transgender mental illness, rimming, teaching that America is systemically racist and evil?  These are "professional teaching skills" are they?


Oh, STFU! 99.999% of teachers do no such thing!  If you would lay off the drugs, you might get a clearer picture of reality, dumbass! Put the GD broad brush away and go into your local school and see what is going on.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 1, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> And you think teachers have these "professional teaching skills" that they demonstrate, lecturing on the nuances of fisting, transgender mental illness, rimming, teaching that America is systemically racist and evil?  These are "professional teaching skills" are they?


. There is no convincing evidence that certified teachers are more effective in the classroom or that ed-school-based training helps. Education Schools Project

See http://www.dartmouth.edu/~dstaiger/Papers/nyc fellows march 2006.pdf for evidence that certification has very little effect on student achievement.

“…private schools appear to do fine- perhaps better-without being compelled to hire state certified teachers.” Chester Finn, “Troublemaker,” p. 283.




The American Board for Certification of Teacher Excellence proposed the following requirements alone for a teaching license: graduate college, pass a criminal background check, and a rigorous test of knowledge of their subject.

Why has American tripled its teaching force instead of paying more to fewer but superior instructors?

The seductiveness of smaller classes.

Institutional interests profit from a larger teaching force: unions, colleges, certain political parties.

Societal, legal and political forces press schools to treat children differently, resulting in various sets of classes, especially ‘special ed.’


----------



## ChemEngineer (Oct 1, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> . There is no convincing evidence that certified teachers are more effective in the classroom or that ed-school-based training helps. Education Schools Project
> 
> See http://www.dartmouth.edu/~dstaiger/Papers/nyc fellows march 2006.pdf for evidence that certification has very little effect on student achievement.


*
Outdated Dartmouth link.  *


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 1, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> *Outdated Dartmouth link.  *




The facts are not outdated.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 1, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> *Outdated Dartmouth link.  *




Google search of "Teacher certification has very little effect on student achievement" provides tons of articles.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 1, 2022)

This is what we find in teacher college:


*"Pedagogy of the Oppressor*

_Another reason why U.S. ed schools are so awful: the ongoing influence of Brazilian Marxist Paulo Freire_

Pedagogy of the Oppressor




At a recent meeting of the New York Teaching Fellows program (“Teach for America”: provides an alternate route to state certification for about 1,700 new teachers annually) , Sol Stern found* the one book that the fellows had to read in full was Pedagogy of the Oppressed, by the Brazilian educator Paulo Freire.*
*This book has achieved near-iconic status in America’s teacher-training programs. *In 2003, David Steiner and Susan Rozen published a study examining the curricula of 16 schools of education—14 of them among the top-ranked institutions in the country, according to _U.S. News and World Report_—and found that _Pedagogy of the Oppressed_ was one of the most frequently assigned texts in their philosophy of education courses.


But rather than dealing with the education of children,* Pedagogy of the Oppressed mentions none of the issues that troubled education reformers throughout the twentieth century: testing, standards, curriculum, the role of parents, how to organize schools, what subjects should be taught in various grades, how best to train teachers, the most effective way of teaching disadvantaged students. This ed-school bestseller is, instead, a utopian political tract calling for the overthrow of capitalist hegemony and the creation of classless societies.*
Freire isn’t interested in the Western tradition’s leading education thinkers—not Rousseau, not Piaget, not John Dewey, not Horace Mann, not Maria Montessori. He cites a rather different set of figures: Marx, Lenin, Mao, Che Guevara, and Fidel Castro, as well as the radical intellectuals Frantz Fanon, Régis Debray, Herbert Marcuse, Jean-Paul Sartre, Louis Althusser, and Georg Lukács. And no wonder, since Freire’s main idea is that the central contradiction of every society is between the “oppressors” and the “oppressed” and that revolution should resolve their conflict. The “oppressed” are, moreover, destined to develop a “pedagogy” that leads them to their own liberation.
*Freire never intends “pedagogy” to refer to any method of classroom instruction based on analysis and research, or to any means of producing higher academic achievement for students. [H]e relies on Marx’s *standard formulation that “the class struggle necessarily leads to the dictatorship of the proletariat [and] this dictatorship only constitutes the transition to the abolition of all classes and to a classless society.” In one footnote, however, Freire does mention a society that has actually realized the “permanent liberation” he seeks: it “appears to be the fundamental aspect of Mao’s Cultural Revolution.”
The pedagogical point of Freire’s thesis : its opposition to taxing students with any actual academic content, which Freire derides as “official knowledge” that serves to rationalize inequality within capitalist society. One of Freire’s most widely quoted metaphors dismisses teacher-directed instruction as a misguided “banking concept,” in which “the scope of action allowed to the students extends only as far as receiving, filing and storing the deposits.” Freire proposes instead that teachers partner with their coequals, the students, in a “dialogic” and “problem-solving” process until the roles of teacher and student merge into “teacher-students” and “student-teachers.”


This is the eulogy for the death of education.


----------



## iansolyn (Oct 4, 2022)

ChemEngineer said:


> And you think teachers have these "professional teaching skills" that they demonstrate, lecturing on the nuances of fisting, transgender mental illness, rimming, teaching that America is systemically racist and evil?  These are "professional teaching skills" are they?


They have these professional qualities, and complaints about what is taught in schools should be addressed to the Ministry of Education, not to the teachers themselves. I think a lot of them don't really want to talk about the gender variety.


----------



## otto105 (Oct 4, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> This is what we find in teacher college:
> 
> 
> *"Pedagogy of the Oppressor*
> ...


In Soviet Russia, you close to being drafted.


----------



## iansolyn (Oct 4, 2022)

otto105 said:


> In Soviet Russia, you close to being drafted.


What does this have to do with Soviet Russia?


----------



## otto105 (Oct 4, 2022)

iansolyn said:


> What does this have to do with Soviet Russia?


Everything


----------

